# OMG!!! Borderline child/hair abuse!!!



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 15, 2009)

This video/Topic is now on MediaTakeOut.com...Its been less than 24 hrs since this thread was created. It's spread like a wild fire all over the other hair boards (Happy Curls,BHM Thread, Nappturality Thread and now MTO. Man! Ya'll sure do know how to get things shaking. Some of ya'll need to be professional detectives and researchers! LHCF'ers I'm scared of ya'll! lol

SHAMEFUL!!! Hood Mother CURSES At Her Daughter For Having KINKY HAIR … Nearly PULLS IT OUT While Brushing It!! - 

Thanks LadyD2u for posting the link

**********************************************
***If you are senstive to children do not watch this. This will piss you off!!***

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!

I feel sooooo sorry for this poor poor child. It makes me angry that this mother is doing this to her childs head. The baby is sreaming/crying and the mother just snapping that raggedy brush through dry natural hair. *This is borderline child hair abuse at its finest! She even gets on top of the child on the floor and holds her to the ground and rips her hair out and curses at her and calls her "nappy headed"! OMG! The baby tells her mother "I HATE YOU"!!  *cries to myself**

This is why children grow up thinking they have "bad hair" cause they mama's don't know the proper way to take care of it! If she only knew all she needed was some conditioner and a nice wide tooth comb! OMG!!

The girls YOUTUBE page it was uploaded to is http://www.youtube.com/user/Temp313
We flagged the first one, but she removed the other two. Some LHCF'ers saved the videos and uploaded them on Zshare. Thanks for the links applebananas

1st video http://www.zshare.net/video/627262554f524ffa/
2nd video http://www.zshare.net/video/62726514b08f0387/
3rd video http://www.zshare.net/video/62726318bae95729/


***************************************************************
*To help us report this abuse PLEASE send a email to these resources.

[email protected]  (email)

My FOX 'Hall of Shame' (choose Hall of Fame where it says Topic)

WJLB Radio Station  (Detroits #1 Radio Station. They get stuff like this put out there and they talk about issues like this daily).
(click on the link that says "send us an email" 
In the subject address it to: CoCo, Foolish and Mr. Chase. 'Child Abuse on Youtube' 

or you can call them: Business Phone: 313-965-2000*


----------



## msa (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not even going to watch it because I'm already heartbroken for the child. People just *** their children up and don't even care about the consequences. Ridiculous.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 15, 2009)

That child has a full head of gorgeous hair.  Sometimes people can be harsh with grooming.  I remember when I was little: If I didn't sit still I'd get hit with a thick, wooden brush so I was like a stone .  That child has cahones.

P.S.  I could only watch about 5 seconds of the video.  Brings back too many memories .


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 15, 2009)

Why is she being rough with that child's hair and cussing at her like that?! I knew I should not have watch. This woman needs to be reported.


----------



## KynniB (Jul 15, 2009)

wow. What is wrong with people?


----------



## beebstt (Jul 15, 2009)

that was a bad situation. the mom was yanking at the girl's hair and cursing her out and the girl was crying and trying to run away. the mom was too forceful. and why was it being recorded? did anybody else notice the clumps or hair the mom took out when she was done?


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jul 15, 2009)

That was actually very hard to watch. Why is she doing it that way?
SMDH


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 15, 2009)

Poor kid, she will be almost bald by the time she is a teenager! All that beautiful, thick hair GONE!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jul 15, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay this is just fukcing ridiculous!!!! Isn't it bad enough that she's torturing the child physically, then she had to go and torture her verbally/mentally as well?!? What the hell is wrong with these black mothers?


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 15, 2009)

KynniB said:


> wow. What is wrong with people?



Kynni B what did you say for her to remove your comment?


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 15, 2009)

The more i watch, the more i think she is delibrately trying to pull this childs hair out. And whatever she's spraying in her hair is not helping at all!


----------



## KynniB (Jul 15, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Kynni B what did you say for her to remove your comment?



I removed it because i spelled a word wrong in the post. I tried to edit it but it wont let me. so i just added the comment back, misspelled word and all.


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 15, 2009)

This is exactly how hair hate gets passed on. And when this little girl relaxes her hair in the future it will be a "styling choice" right?

How can this video be reported to the right authorities?


----------



## TonicaG (Jul 15, 2009)

I am beyond speechless after viewing this video.  I wouldn't have believed it if I had not seen it for myself.  I can't believe this woman treated this child in such a harsh manner.  I wonder if Family and Children Services was called on her.  

I honestly don't know what to say... Un-friggin-believable...


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4&feature=channel_page

PART 2


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh looky here, it's a series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI

I swear to God I just heard that ***** say "I'm tryin' to get these naps out yo head so you can look like somebody" heartbreaking!

ETA: how do you report a video??? To yt or the authorities?


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 15, 2009)

Um wow, I can't believe the person taping is laughing at this. erplexed


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 15, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> The more i watch, the more i think she is delibrately trying to pull this childs hair out. And whatever she's spraying in her hair is not helping at all!



I agree. My mother did not know how to do my hair properly as a child, but even she knew not to rip my hair out and have me screaming and hollering like that poor child (to that degree)! I think this mother and the camerawoman thought it was funny  terrorizing and demeaning that child for Youtube. The little girl's hair is beautiful too.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 15, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> The more i watch, the more i think she is delibrately trying to pull this childs hair out. And whatever she's spraying in her hair is not helping at all!


 
Well the mom has a weave in. I kind of wonder if the mom is internally jealous of the little girl's hair and is being rough like that because of it. Its terrible.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG! I'm shaking and crying at the same time I'm so pissed off! I left 2 comments and flagged their a$$. I'm a teacher and I consider children to be the most amazing gifts. That is shameful!

CG


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 15, 2009)

There is a part 2 to this mess.


----------



## msa (Jul 15, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> This is exactly how hair hate gets passed on. *And when this little girl relaxes her hair in the future it will be a "styling choice" right?*
> 
> How can this video be reported to the right authorities?




Or it will be for "manageability". I'm sure that girl's hair would be more than manageable if her mother would treat it right.

I haven't even watched the video and I'm upset just from y'alls descriptions. Poor baby.


----------



## growth2come (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not even going to watch the video  as it sounds like something I have already seen or been through before....can someone please just show this woman some light and give her a link to LHCF.


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't watch the video.  Not going to.  
Stuff like that makes me sick.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 15, 2009)

growth2come said:


> I am not even going to watch the video as it sounds like something I have already seen or been through before....can someone please just show this woman some light and give her a link to LHCF.


 
If you watch the videos you will see it is more than just bad hair care practices, the lady is very rough and cursing, and tossing the little girl around while she beats the brush through her her. The mom is doing it purposefully. The person who uploaded the video is the little girl's older sister. She has some other videos of her dancing and butt shaking. She looks to be a teenager. And they are in Detroit according to her profile.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 15, 2009)

I looked at part 2 and wanted to cry when the brush got stuck in her hair and the mom kept pulling and yanking on it...i'm surprised the child's scalp didn't rip off!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 15, 2009)

Smh. Wow. Did anyone notice the child doesn't look 100% black? She probably tried to have a mixed baby so she wouldn't have to deal with 'nappy' hair.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 15, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh looky here, it's a series
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI
> 
> ...


 
This is definitely child abuse not even borderline. I don't know who to report it to. I flagged it under child abuse but I think all YT does is delete the video. I'm going to look up a way to report it to real authorities.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

She looks like she's 3 or 4 years old...

She can be doing permanent damage to that child's scalp.

Anyone looking into this? If so, we should probably put heads together because that's unbearable and uncalled for...


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 15, 2009)

Not watching, trust you guys judgement. Has anyone reported this to youtube admin if for no other reason than the offensiveness it is causing all of you.


----------



## ariestwo (Jul 15, 2009)

This is definetly child abuse. Her mom is not trying to comb her hair,it looks as though she is trying to rip it out!!!.It was so hard to watch & whoever it was taping this should be charged also with child abuse. This little girl has so much anger built up in her because of how she has been treated.I hope and pray this will be reported.What kind of mom would curse at her child like that?
Not a good one .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















. I am steaming mad.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2009)

How can we find out her information???  I'm good at that you know AND I know people who will work fast on it!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder how she treats her in her everyday life! She looks like a harsh mom!


----------



## msa (Jul 15, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> This is definitely child abuse not even borderline. I don't know who to report it to. I flagged it under child abuse but I think all YT does is delete the video. I'm going to look up a way to report it to real authorities.




If you find somewhere in Detroit to report it, let me know because I will call as well. Has anyone saved the video? Just in case she takes it down I mean.


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 15, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> This is definitely child abuse not even borderline. I don't know who to report it to. I flagged it under child abuse but I think all YT does is delete the video. I'm going to look up a way to report it to real authorities.



yes please. This needs to be reported.

I dont know how a mother can go on hurting the child and have her scream and cry for 7+ mins. It's just awful. Normal parents dont like to see their child in pain. My mother would have left my hair half combed or chopped it off rather than put me through that.


----------



## brittneyy92 (Jul 15, 2009)

I COMMENTED AND POSTED A VIDEO RESPONSE. THAT IS NOT OK. I AM SO ANGRY.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, someone needs to find a way to save the video to be used as evidence.  That woman needs to be reported!!!!

That poor baby, OMG.  I know that knots and tangles can hurt when trying to get out, so I KNOW that baby must be going through pain.

I can't believe the person filming was just sitting back laughing.

I hope the state steps in.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 15, 2009)

growth2come said:


> I am not even going to watch the video as it sounds like something I have already seen or been through before....can someone please just show this woman some light and give her a link to LHCF.


 
No, G2C..she does not want to know; she is deliberately abusing this child's 3B hair..look at her she has a weave. I think this is her SISTER not her child. The other children are laughing and the video, the hair snapping and raking, the nasty mouth antics aint funny in the least!


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh my! She is disgusting and probably jealous of that child's "nappy" hair, with her plastic matted weaved headed self. She needs to be beat down and reported!


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> *
> I can't believe the person filming was just sitting back laughing.*
> 
> I hope the state steps in.




Have you seen pictures of her other videos...i can believe it.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 15, 2009)

The user profile says the video poster is 17 and in Detroit. So I'm going to assume that is where they live. Who knows though.

Here is the CPS number for Wayne County where Detroit is.
http://www.michigan.gov/dhs/0,1607,7-124-8994-17514--,00.html

Child Abuse reporting - Wayne county 1-800-716-2234


----------



## DarkHair (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't believe that. Then she's not using a padded brush or boar's hair brush. Its one of those Goody's hard brushes. That child is RED from all the fighting. That baby has BEAUTIFUL hair. Its not like she was trying to part and style the hair. It was horrible. I hope she does get reported. Its right up there with that video of the salon beatdown.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's the link to the PDF file to file a complaint with Michigan's DHS: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dhs/DHS-3200_224934_7.pdf

Here is Wayne County (Detroit) Michigan's DHS info:

2929 Russell St
Detroit, MI 48207-4825
(313) 396-5437

ETA:  My bad, I see someone already posted the info.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm saving the videos just in case they're needed again.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI

Here's another one, in case it wasn't posted already. I think she spanked the girl for screaming...


----------



## brittneyy92 (Jul 15, 2009)

you tube wont let my video response go through. UGH.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

I just sent in an informal complaint in the comments section to DHS.



> I would like to report a very disturbing youtube video posted by someone.  The videos show a little girl literally getting her hair ripped out by her caretaker (I'm assuming).  The little girl is screaming in pain, and her mother is verbally abusing her.  This is noway to treat a child!  By looking at the youtube user's information, they are located in Detroit, Michigan.
> 
> Video 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RLAnrsjcIY
> ...



I don't know if that's going to do anything, but I at least wanted them to physically have the links to the videos.

Here's where I left the comment/complaint: http://www.michigan.gov/dhs/0,1607,7-124-9202-118512--,00.html


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 15, 2009)

The person laughing was her 17-year-old sister.  I finally watched the video. That's a shame.  Instead of helping her baby sis she video tapes it, gives it a derrogatory title, and laughs at her.  Where is the love?


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 15, 2009)

ITA this is abuse.  And this is more than hair.  She is cursing the baby out.  When the baby asked for her daddy, the mom said "You aint got no bleeping daddy."  Why oh why do people like this have kids?


----------



## KynniB (Jul 15, 2009)

I dont understand why she is brushing her hair like that. Even for people that dont know anything about hair still know better than this. she brushes it in every kind of direction then teases it with that afro pic and then starts brushing it all over again, then puts her hair up as is shes about to put it in a bun or something and then lets it fall and goes right back to brushing it.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 15, 2009)

I had thick hair as child and my mother said i would never let her comb my hair. I could cry and said it hurt. Sooo you know what my mother did? She let someone who was more gentle do it (aunt, cousin, babysitter, etc) and I responded well to them. she didn't pop me, curse me or call me nappy headed. She was a mother and used her brain and went a different route to help her child NOT be in pain.

I swear these plastic hair wearing mothers only know how to comb plastic hair! What could we expect from them, really!


----------



## brittneyy92 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox86xt_2kd4

this is my response. Sadly, the video owners have to APPROVE it before it gets shown. ****ing unbelievable.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 15, 2009)

ariestwo said:


> This is definetly child abuse. Her mom is not trying to comb her hair,it looks as though she is trying to rip it out!!!.It was so hard to watch & whoever it was taping this should be charged also with child abuse. *This little girl has so much anger built up in her because of how she has been treated*.I hope and pray this will be reported.What kind of mom would curse at her child like that?
> Not a good one .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that was one thing I noticed while watching that video. That poor baby will probably need counseling to undo the damage her mom has done. I couldn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I just sent in an informal complaint in the comments section to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Detroit acts on it. I submitted a complaint too. This video is quite disturbing and I can not just sit by and let this poor child be tortured!


----------



## Mystic (Jul 15, 2009)

I am surprise the poor child has any hair at all.  Wow, what a traumatic experience.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 15, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> The person laughing was her 17-year-old sister.  I finally watched the video. That's a shame.  Instead of helping her baby sis she video tapes it, gives it a derrogatory title, and laughs at her.  Where is the love?



Her big sis is jealous of her hair, but her dumb  doesn't realize that her and her "mother" will probably be penalized for what they have done. I really hope justice is served. I hope DCF takes away those children away from her and place those children in a loving home.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I just sent in an informal complaint in the comments section to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Priss Pot,

I'm AlaWai2 on youtube. I sent ibisa79 a pm for a copy just in case they remove the link before the authorities have a chance to intervene. As I mentioned to ibisa79 as a teacher in the U.S. it is not just my responsibility morally to report child abuse but legally as well and I take that responsibility very seriously.

CG


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jul 15, 2009)

If a White couple who adopted an African child can put the time and effort into researching and learning how to properly comb and manage coily hair, there is no damn excuse for this f**kery! We've got to do better. Ugh, I'm still so disgusted!!!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jul 15, 2009)

KynniB said:


> I dont understand why she is brushing her hair like that. Even for people that dont know anything about hair still know better than this. she brushes it in every kind of direction then teases it with that afro pic and then starts brushing it all over again, then puts her hair up as is shes about to put it in a bun or something and then lets it fall and goes right back to brushing it.


 
she's lost her effin' mind. she combs her hair into a ponytail, then takes it down and brushes it all over again several times. wth is her problem. she's intentionally being rough with the baby. the baby is begging for her to stop but she keeps going. her hair could have been done is 60 seconds. 

now i see why kids act out in anger and tantrums at school. the mom needs her wass kicked


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 15, 2009)

I just need to get this off my chest. I know its ironic and ridiculous to want to cure violence with violence. I'm a peace lovin' kind of person, but damn they make me want to beat them upside the head.

CG


----------



## JOI (Jul 15, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> This is exactly how hair hate gets passed on. And when this little girl relaxes her hair in the future it will be a "styling choice" right?
> 
> How can this video be reported to the right authorities?




I Flagged the Video For child Abuse


----------



## Mystic (Jul 15, 2009)

What I would like to know is, what the elz is she brushing so long???  It seems like she has been brushing the hair for hours!


----------



## sleepflower (Jul 15, 2009)

My hair looked almost like hers when I was that age, before I started getting it pressed. While the people around me did try to yank combs and brushes through it and I would cry, it was nothing like that.

They are treating it like a game. It is disturbing to see her siblings gang up on her to hold her down like her mother did. I understand children fight, but they were imitating their mother. They all think it is just so funny.

Trying to deal with black hair is often amusing, but not like that. That is just sad. That mother probably depends on that weave because she herself is bald because she knows jack **** about caring for her own hair.

Sick, sad world. 

eta I also flagged that video, and I am someone who never comments, rarely even rates videos.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

You guys, I think her name is Lauren.  On the first video at 0:20, she says "move your *bleep* head, Lauren."


----------



## brownelovely (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I hope someone reports the link to the local news and embarrass the he11 out of them...especially the mother. She was cussing and carrying on  while yanking a comb through this poor childs hair.


----------



## chavascandy (Jul 15, 2009)

This lady is insane! What's makes it so bad people in the background are laughing like it is funny!


----------



## Charz (Jul 15, 2009)

Poor baby crying out for her daddy. The mother should be ashamed of herself. I hope they lock her up.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 15, 2009)

You know what? I HATE to say it but I think there is some kind of jealousy issues going on because there is NO reason to CONSTANTLY be pulling through her hair like that. AT ALL...It's not like the child's hair is even THAT HARD TO MANAGE and even if it was comb breaking 4xyzzzz to the second power, SECTION BY FREAKING SECTION

The way she even got on the floor and just did that...it's like she intentionally set OUT to hurt that child's head! Weaved up old heiffer probably has hair shorter than a fingersnap and is taking it out on the child. who knows. Probably has hate towards her child's father as well...

And to film your sister being tortured this way and laugh? 

The way the child lay there defeated in the last frames was just heartbreaking.


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't understand why she is brushing this poor childs hair like this. But the bigger picture is that she and whoever is taping is getting enjoyment from hurting this child. This little girl was screaming and growling and my guess is she gets treated like this on a daily basis. Just sick.....


----------



## nysister (Jul 15, 2009)

Disgusting. I believe that's her younger sister. Jealousy plain and simple. I hope they never leave those poor children with that horrible heifer again.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 15, 2009)

...................


----------



## chellero (Jul 15, 2009)

There is nothing borderline about that.  It's child abuse.


----------



## Nayeli (Jul 15, 2009)

Video was just removed.....hmmm


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Jul 15, 2009)

that is not borderline child abuse, it IS child abuse. i reported it. that poor little girl. did anyone see her dancing videos?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Did they take it down????


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like they took down the 1st video, but the other 2 are still there.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> Looks like they took down the 1st video, but the other 2 are still there.


 

Back to work...let's shut this trick down.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes they did take it down. As per YT *"This video has been removed due to terms of use violation."* I watched then went to sign in to report and send it to ACS(yes I was gonna go check their site and try to send it) but it got taken down. I think she was doing that to her on purpose. That was waaayyyy uncalled for. And the way she was combing that baby's hair was causing moare knots anyway. I hope there's a way for her to be reported. They probably thought people would've laughed and call it funny. Thing is they'll still do that to her and just not post anymore videos about it. I am sooooooooo upset.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jul 15, 2009)

You tube just took it off for "terms of use violations"! This was awful .


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

could someone please post the links to her other videos please? I can't access them. By the way, that child has some beautiful hair. Maybe she's jealous. I am still mad.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 15, 2009)

I am glad Youtube responded to this video, but will this prevent the proper authorities to address this situation by not viewing the video? This girl is probably still being abused at home.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope someone saved copies of the video so they can report this to the authorities. LAW ENFORCEMENT DEFINITELY NEEDS TO INTERVENE ON THIS ONE!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2009)

I think a couple of people saved the video.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 15, 2009)

This was my first time ever commenting on a video on YT.
This was absolutely heartbreaking.
How do you save it before it gets taken down?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 15, 2009)

No telling what else goes on at home besides hair torture.


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOUnhsIDf4Q


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jul 15, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I think a couple of people saved the video.



Good. I was worried b/c I included the links to DHS.


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Jul 15, 2009)

above is link to other video


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 15, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I think a couple of people saved the video.



Good, I hope justice is served!


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Jul 15, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> No telling what else goes on at home besides hair torture.


 Did you notice everyone in the video was picking on this poor baby?They even took away her toy at one point and dangled it in her face until she screamed.


----------



## Americka (Jul 15, 2009)

I just watched the 2nd video. That was so sad because all the child's hair needed was one good detangling session with a DETANGLER, not jabbing her scalp with a pick in DRY hair. Then the hair just needs to be maintained. My people, my people...


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

Man in the part two I can see that she's managed to rip the child's edges out. The right side is thinner than the left. Check closely. Man what's going on in the middle? I'm not even fond of kids but I do care about them and would never abuse them. When given a child's hair to comb best believe I DO NOT do that.


----------



## msa (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> You guys, I think her name is Lauren.  On the first video at 0:20, she says "move your *bleep* head, Lauren."




I didn't watch the video, but I did include the child's name in my report. I'm also going to have the administrator at my foster family agency see if she can call someone out there tomorrow.

That poor baby.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Ohh my gosh. this broke my heart. If you see some comments with HEAVY cussing...I don't know where they came from*darts eyes around* I can't believe they did that to that poor baby. Her hair is beautiful and doesn't even look that unmanageable. Her hair looks like the type where you could just slap some water and oil on it and call it a day, and let the people who really love her hair do it. She was def doing that on purpose no doubt.  I am so mad! I will be reporting this to the authorties. I am going to call right now. OMG i am shocked. Lil stanky gelled up sis don't know what she just did. This is not funny in the least.

Huh Nappy hair? Riiiiittteee. LOL. Riiiitee!! *rolls eyes*


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Flagged.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness, why was she stabbing that baby's scalp with that pick, WTF!, some people dont need kids at ALL!, I';m steaming!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

msa said:


> I didn't watch the video, but I did include the child's name in my report. I'm also going to have the administrator at my foster family agency see if she can call someone out there tomorrow.
> 
> That poor baby.


 
Which state they in? I wanna make the call too.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 15, 2009)

.i couldn't even watch the whole video...i dont understand how a MOTHER could sit there out put her daughter through so much pain. Its sad


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 15, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh looky here, it's a series
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI
> 
> ...


 
Ok after looking at the 1st of these 2 videos you can tell this was on purpose....she brushes the child's hair into a ponytail (which looks nice) and then starts combing again like a mad woman....that poor child...

and THEY HAD THE NERVE TO TITLE IT NAPPY HAIR?? THE ONLY THING NAPPY IS THE MOTHER'S WEAVE...ugh I can't stand mother's like this


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chinwen2006 said:


> .i couldn't even watch the whole video...i dont understand how a MOTHER could sit there out put her daughter through so much pain. Its sad



Me neither.  Found myself cursing at my monitor and had to stop myself.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> You guys, I think her name is Lauren. On the first video at 0:20, she says "move your *bleep* head, Lauren."


 
I agree. I heard the name "Lauren" as well.

Once again, if anyone needs the videos for sources, evidence, etc., for complaints, I have all three of them.

Looking at it again, it didn't look like she was even trying to detangle the hair. She was sticking the brush in and pulling it straight out at times... very sickening.


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 15, 2009)

First of all mama is dead wrong!She needs to learn how to discipline and have patience. How does she figure she is going to comb her hair with her  flailing around. Why is the baby standing (vs. sitting)so she can jump all around? All that picking only amounts to torture which is abusive,because if she thinks she has accomplished anything. Piss poor parenting and she obviously doesn't know what she is doing.Not even going to touch her simple, hateful  arse mouth I feel bad for that pretty baby. Turning red and screaming for daddy.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 15, 2009)

It's been removed.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Two of the videos are still up sadly. Anyone see that babies beautiful hair in a ball on the couch? Oh my heart and head hurts for that poor baby.


----------



## Americka (Jul 15, 2009)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Ok after looking at the 1st of these 2 videos you can tell this was on purpose....she brushes the child's hair into a ponytail (which looks nice) and then starts combing again like a mad woman....that poor child...
> 
> and THEY HAD THE NERVE TO TITLE IT NAPPY HAIR?? THE ONLY THING NAPPY IS THE MOTHER'S WEAVE...ugh I can't stand mother's like this



I couldn't understand that either. I was like WTF?


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 15, 2009)

They are *intentinally* hurting
her.
Digging the comb into her scalp like
that will cause bruises...
The Camera perosn even pointed it
out that the baby is turning
red, like her shirt.
And then they laugh...WTH

* I'm beyond disgusted*


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

We can probably get an address if we go under a different youtube name and hit at the girl with the cell phone... with where her head is, I don't think it would be difficult. Either that or Youtube can track their IP.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Temp313

Here is the page to the site. Where you can subscribe it is STILL on there both of them. You know I would never say this but this child looks Mixed. Look at the rest of the family the woman that is combing her hair and all the other people on her videos. I think that there is some DEEPLY rooted intense Jealousy going on there. 

Look at the girl and look at the people and the woman that is combing her hair


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the number for CPS of Wayne County, Detroit. 1-800-716-2234


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 15, 2009)

Almaz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Temp313
> 
> Here is the page to the site. Where you can subscribe it is STILL on there both of them. *You know I would never say this but this child looks Mixed.* Look at the rest of the family the woman that is combing her hair and all the other people on her videos. I think that there is some DEEPLY rooted intense Jealousy going on there.
> 
> Look at the girl and look at the people and the woman that is combing her hair


 
Didn't the momma say something in the video about "yo white daddy"?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 15, 2009)

i found the detroit pd's website.  I sent an email to their child abuse bureau with a link to the second half of the video, and the users screen name.
if you want to send a complaint, the email address is [email protected]


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 15, 2009)

I called CPS of NY and Detroit. They both said I need an address and that there's no way for them to trace a video if I sent it to them. NY said that the FBI has a group that does that kind of thing. But without an address they can do nothing at this point. Detroit said that I can contact YT because the have the right to monitor their videos. So I can see what they say about it.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 15, 2009)

I found the camera girl's myspace.


ETA: Their city is Saint Clair Shores, Michigan.

Getting somewhere...


----------



## winnettag (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow.  Some people do not need children.
That woman has some serious issues, and she's taking out on that poor defenseless child.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes Okay THANK You I was NOT mistaken. So the child is mixed and again her hair is NOT nappy. The name of the video is lil sis and nappy a$$ hair.

Whomever was combing this child's hair needs to have the shiny weave slapped out of her hair. This is a sin and a SHAME this is CHILD abuse. I have already forwarded this video to the news AND to the Wayne County CPS. I cannot just sit Idly by and let this happen. 

That girl is going to grow up to hate herself because it seems like everyone in the family hates her. I mean how many times do you have to comb the hair in a ponytail and let it out again. Its some REAL Strange fruit in that punch bowl. 

For REAL





dachsies_rule! said:


> Didn't the momma say something in the video about "yo white daddy"?


----------



## Almaz (Jul 15, 2009)

And Wait have to NERVE to label this mess COMEDY.  When she is in Jail getting beat up by the other inmates I hope the recorder camera is on then.

NOW THAT WOULD BE COMEDY


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 15, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I found the camera girl's myspace.
> 
> 
> ETA: Their city is Saint Clair Shores, Michigan.
> ...


 

Wow we got some detectives on here. OP you posted this video on the right board. I don't think youtube is going to do anything but remove the video. Who ever sent this to the news that was a good idea. get the video out there so then some people can start taking action. If someone recognizes that ghetto bird then maybe some people can help in getting her reported. Let's cross our fingers.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 15, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> I called CPS of NY and Detroit. They both said I need an address and that there's no way for them to trace a video if I sent it to them. NY said that the FBI has a group that does that kind of thing. But without an address they can do nothing at this point. Detroit said that I can contact YT because the have the right to monitor their videos. So I can see what they say about it.


 
 If it's broadcasted on the news via twitter, someone will recognize her and turn her silly butt in.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope this lady gets reported I am so mad I can hardly breathe!!!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lawl... for all the pictures this girl has of her house, I can't believe I can't find a street sign. I already have her house number. All that's needed is a street, and google maps to verify it as she has several pictures of her home...


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes I am trying to lock in a Location also.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lawl... for all the pictures this girl has of her house, I can't believe I can't find a street sign. I already have her house number. All that's needed is a street, and google maps to verify it as she has several pictures of her home...


 


Almaz said:


> Yes I am trying to lock in a Location also.


 
 Ya'll are slick. I already sent an email to Detroit PD. But I guess they're in Michigan huh? Oh well off to do some detective work so I can email Michigan or where ever the hell they live.


----------



## TrinityRain (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow... this is evidence of the LHCF brigade... To commit these acts is one thing(we know she is not the only little girl who is put through this- sad but true)but to allow yourself to be video taped and to post it publicly is just sheer ignorance put nicely.  They have no clue!  I will pray that this little one is delivered from this.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 16, 2009)

What are the major Detroit media outlets.  Links to those videos should be sent to them--the public outrage would force DCS to get off their a$$es and do something.  Plus, the public outrage would help identify the child faster.


----------



## LadyD (Jul 16, 2009)

She beats that baby with the brush in one of these videos!!!!

This is sick!


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

Ladies it might be better if we all send our complaints to one place!!! Because if one place gets 2 complaints, another 4, another 1 ... we might have a hard time getting the authorities to respond. But if for example 100 of us complain to the same TV station or the same Human Services department then we'd most probably get a response.

Oh and about the address thing ... I'm sure if we get enough people complaining they would get off their butts and contact the correct people to track the family with YT's help i.e. through IP.

I guess it's best to call CPS but I'm sure that there are some people who would be more comfortable with an online medium ... and some overseas like me who cannot call. *So can someone post a link to the most appropriate site where we can all send a complaint*?


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> Ya'll are slick. I already sent an email to Detroit PD. But I guess they're in Michigan huh? Oh well off to do some detective work so I can email Michigan or where ever the hell they live.


 
Ok I realise I just made a boo boo. For a moment there I thought Detroit and Michigan were in two diff states. Then I got to thinking...hmmmm Sorry ya'll I ain't from here.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> Ladies it might be better if we all send our complaints to one place!!! Because if one place gets 2 complaints, another 4, another 1 ... we might have a hard time getting the authorities to respond. But if for example 100 of us complain to the same TV station or the same Human Services department then we'd most probably get a response.
> 
> Oh and about the address thing ... I'm sure if we get enough people complaining they would get off their butts and contact the correct people to track the family with YT's help i.e. through IP.
> 
> I guess it's best to call CPS but I'm sure that there are some people who would be more comfortable with an online medium ... and some overseas like me who cannot call. *So can someone post a link to the most appropriate site where we can all send a complaint*?


 
I sent my complaint here: [email protected]. Thanks to the OP of this email addy.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

How about MyFOX Detroit Hall of Shame?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope all the 3,000 plus people who read this thread flagged the video and atleast did something to get this out there.


----------



## empressri (Jul 16, 2009)

They need to rip that woman's hair out strand by strand and sees how she likes it. She needs her a$$ kicked. The poor baby, I flagged the videos.

This is why I really think they should have mandatory sterilization for certain people, I'm so serious. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have babies.


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> I sent my complaint here: [email protected]. Thanks to the OP of this email addy.



Ok thanks. Well I suggest that if anyone else would like to send an email, that we all *at least try to send one here as well*. There is power in numbers they can't simply ignore it if there are too many complaints. I don't think that simply flagging the video will get help for the child. I think all that happens is that YT removes the video and that's it!!

Also to the person who send the videos to a TV station, can you tell us what station you sent it to? So if others want to do the same, we can at least get lots of complaints to one station.

If you're reading this and you're a *LURKER*, PLEASE PLEASE do SOMETHING for this poor baby. You can even send an email anonymously with a dummy email account.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.stclairshores.net/govern/council/hison.htm

This is her espin page
http://www.espin.com/people/temp313

Okay it is in Macomb county and the Black population is only 1% and they are around 11 mile road and Neiman. That is the cordiates I have gotten so far


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ Oh lawd how did you find this? I suck at research damn. I couldn't even find a myspace.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> Ladies it might be better if we all send our complaints to one place!!! Because if one place gets 2 complaints, another 4, another 1 ... we might have a hard time getting the authorities to respond. But if for example 100 of us complain to the same TV station or the same Human Services department then we'd most probably get a response.
> 
> Oh and about the address thing ... I'm sure if we get enough people complaining they would get off their butts and contact the correct people to track the family with YT's help i.e. through IP.
> 
> I guess it's best to call CPS but I'm sure that there are some people who would be more comfortable with an online medium ... and some overseas like me who cannot call. *So can someone post a link to the most appropriate site where we can all send a complaint*?


 
Good idea I will also send and email to the place you did.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> ^^^ Oh lawd how did you find this? I suck at research damn. I couldn't even find a myspace.


 
Her name is Temperance and she's from Michigan, according to her yt profile. Her youtube name is temp313. 313 is her area code. Temperance isn't that common of a name so go to myspace and go from there. Happy findings.

ETA: She uses personal info in her screenames and url's.

Her myspace url is: sexi_326_08.

March 26th is her birthday...


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I seriously teared up for this baby. I think I am going to try and go to bed now and stay clear of this and hope that we hear some good news by morning/ mid afternoon.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 16, 2009)

ladies vid removed.  good job.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> http://www.stclairshores.net/govern/council/hison.htm
> 
> This is her espin page
> http://www.espin.com/people/temp313
> ...


 
Thanks for the crossroads.

I'm on google maps now. Hopefully we can pinpoint that house...


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 16, 2009)

Geminigirl said:


> I seriously teared up for this baby. I think I am going to try and go to bed now and stay clear of this and hope that we hear some good news by morning/ mid afternoon.


 
Yeah...I think we all did! I feel so sorry for that child. Hopefully something will be done about this.


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 16, 2009)

She has a lot of profiles up here and one of her pics is labeled "Ericka." Might be an alternate name to look for.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the child's name is Emily Rose


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 16, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> That child has a full head of gorgeous hair.  Sometimes people can be harsh with grooming.  I remember when I was little: If I didn't sit still I'd get hit with a thick, wooden brush so I was like a stone .  That child has cahones.
> 
> P.S.  I could only watch about 5 seconds of the video.  Brings back too many memories .



My mom didn't know much about hair care. Her hair is fine 3b. Mine is thick 4B/4c. At the time mom had such a hard time handling my hair. It was a nightmare. She didn't know whow to relax. We lived in an all white area and the only hair salon close enough was 12 hours away. My mom is just shocked at how my hair looks and how a conditioner and Deep conditioning can make a heck of a difference in my hair. However, even do my hair is smooth like butter. I still refuse to let mom lay a finger in my head... she used to snap my hair without knowing. Don't get me started with afroSheen....yes mom used to comb that stuff through our hair, even brush it!!! It was a pain!!!

 Mom uses brushes and it works great on her hair, wide combs, afro combs hurts her hair and snaps it. She thought it would be the same with me....WRONG! 


That is one of the reason why I was so determine to have my hair relaxed...no more pain. TO this day mom tries to make me go natural...It aint happening...Im diva smoothing and relaxing. Gives me a worry free life.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

And then the Woman that is combing her head not hair but raking a Brush on their childs sensitive scalp is swearing like a sailor at this poor kid.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

Contact for MyFOX Hall of Shame. If she has enough balls to put that on YT then it be shown here as well. It is now public info. 

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/subindex/about_us/contact_us


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

If one of us have admin controls on another site we can catch her ip. I was going to lure her to one of my random sites but she's logged off myspace already.


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 16, 2009)

first off that girl has nice hair
very pretty
and the videos that are still up made me cry so sad
i know i caused a fit when my mom combed my hair too and i cried but not like this
anyway im glad people are reporting the video
but i wish there was some way we could have her account deleted instead of just the videos
and i hope the detroit child abuse people do something


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> How about MyFOX Detroit Hall of Shame?



Do y'all think FOX will show the vids? If you do, then I think people should either send an email here:  [email protected] or here: MyFox Hall of Shame(choose Hall of fame where it says Topic) or both! along with whatever other action you take.

Again, it's just that if one place gets 2 complaints, another gets 3, another gets 1, then it'll be hard to get any authorities to do something. *But if lots of us send complaints to the same one or two places, we WILL get some response for this child*.


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

OOO someone needs to post this on nappturality.com!!!!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> OOO someone needs to post this on nappturality.com!!!!


 
On it!! By the way, I've already contacted Detroit PD AND Hall of shame.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

And people are so crazy when I posted this on LSA another forum I belong too. These idiots saw nothing wrong with it. They were calling her a spolied unruly child and they would have smacked her too. Can you believe this mess?


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

So far I'm getting dead ends with the address, and I can't look house by house with Google as it's not updated. So, if a location is needed, our best bet is through an ip. I'll probably send her a URL tomorrow when I'm not busy and see if I could catch hers.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> And people are so crazy when I posted this on LSA another forum I belong too. These idiots saw nothing wrong with it. They were calling her a spolied unruly child and they would have smacked her too. Can you believe this mess?


 
 What kind of forum is that!


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> And people are so crazy when I posted this on LSA another forum I belong too. These idiots saw nothing wrong with it. They were calling her a spolied unruly child and they would have smacked her too. Can you believe this mess?


 
I would have been unruly too, if someone was tugging on my hair & cussing at me!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

I just posted on nappturality. Awaiting responses. http://www.nappturality.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=134565


----------



## silkii_locks (Jul 16, 2009)

Video has been removed.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Lipstick Alley
http://www.lipstickalley.com/f4/child-abuse-194500/#post4177281

YOU know out of all of this I have learned that a lot of Black people are okay with this because this is what THEY went through and they don't see anything wrong with it. Cause that is how their mother or caretaker did them. 

This is a shame and the cycle has to be broken. There is too much information out there for people to be doing this to children. No wonder so many of our young girls grow to to be women with complexes about themselves

Thank G-D almighty for LHCF to show people a different way.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

silkii_locks said:


> Video has been removed.


 
check these.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4&feature=channel_page


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope the video is still up there


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

Someone who saved the vidoes should repost the first one.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Digital Tempest (Jul 16, 2009)

Did anyone notice on the side bar with the new links posted that the user actually has a video called "Nappy A** Hair?"  Chills went through me listening to that baby scream her lungs out. And some people want to defend that? My people, my people.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 16, 2009)

Something told me not to watch that video....That really pissed me off...Excuse my language....The girls hair is far from being nappy..She has a beautiful texture....Seems to me that the people she lives with is a little jealous...That isn't child hair abuse...But straight child abuse...


----------



## applebananas (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> Someone who saved the vidoes should repost the first one.



1st video http://www.zshare.net/video/627262554f524ffa/
2nd video http://www.zshare.net/video/62726514b08f0387/
3rd video http://www.zshare.net/video/62726318bae95729/


----------



## jaszymeen (Jul 16, 2009)

hmmm i know someone in detroit w/ connections. i'll contact him tomorrow and see if there's anybody he knows personally to help.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 16, 2009)

The 1st video is the worst, I'm glad y'all saved it!  They had that lil girl rollin on the floor


----------



## Kay.Dee (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow
If I had to deal with that when I was her age I probably would have just cut all of my hair w/ scissors just to avoid getting it "brushed".  All of that was entirely unecessary and wrong.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 16, 2009)

Ignorance continues to perpetuate itselferplexed

My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge.

I know someone with 3a/b hair who thinks her hair is "not nice" because of the teasing she endured in her community as a child.

I am more sad than angry because this type of behavior is considered normal in so many cultures around the world.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG, that poor child. I hope something is done to this parent and the person recording it. The sick thing is they thought it was funny. I can only imagine what is happening to this little girl behind closed doors that is not being recorded. This is plain disgusting. It doesn't take all of that to comb that little girls hair. That was plain deliberate and torture. Poor baby; my heart aches for her.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 16, 2009)

I'M SO F****** MAD RIGHT NOW.

WHAT A *****!!!!!


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 16, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Smh. Wow. Did anyone notice the child doesn't look 100% black? She probably tried to have a mixed baby so she wouldn't have to deal with 'nappy' hair.


[



Duchesse said:


> Oh my! She is disgusting and probably jealous of that child's "nappy" hair, with her plastic matted weaved headed self. She needs to be beat down and reported!


Thats exactly what I think is going on in this video. 



song_of_serenity said:


> *You know what? I HATE to say it but I think there is some kind of jealousy issues going* on because there is NO reason to CONSTANTLY be pulling through her hair like that. AT ALL...It's not like the child's hair is even THAT HARD TO MANAGE and even if it was comb breaking 4xyzzzz to the second power, SECTION BY FREAKING SECTION
> 
> The way she even got on the floor and just did that...it's like she intentionally set OUT to hurt that child's head! Weaved up old heiffer probably has hair shorter than a fingersnap and is taking it out on the child. who knows. Probably has hate towards her child's father as well...
> 
> ...


Im glad I didnt have to read far for someone to say what I was thinking.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Jul 16, 2009)

That little girl did not deserve that abuse at all. She has gorgeous hair, and it breaks my heart to have heard her screams.


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

Shaking our heads in dismay won't do anything for this child. She may be going through the exact same thing as we speak (not necessarily the hair, but even the verbal abuse)! Please, please, there is a tv station web address and an email address in this thread where you can send a complaint. A lot of kids are going through hell ... because people observe and do nothing about it  

Don't shake your head, DO SOMETHING about it!


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 16, 2009)

Flagged and reported late last night.

One of the most horrifying videos I've ever seen in my life.  If this is how the baby's treated just doing her hair, I can not imagine what other horrible things she's had to endure.

This is child abuse.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just rewatched this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI&feature=channel_page) and I noticed at the beginning of the video that the mother stops brushing her hair and starts hitting her with the brush saying, "how about this?"


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 16, 2009)

video was removed..


----------



## anon123 (Jul 16, 2009)

_edited: okay, i see someone has saved all three videos.  good job._


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 16, 2009)

the mom was mad at her kid for having big beautiful brown hair when she probably had none beneath that weave snatch back...
the next step is perms every month
then burnt scalp and breakage
then, finally i will be her teacher in highschool and she will be asking me how does my hair grow and if I hate my mother as well lol
sucks


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 16, 2009)

Truly disturbing.The person (mother?) must have set out to hurt the child deliberately because there is no way anyone with even half a drop of sense would "detangle" hair that way.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got my SO spreading the links around too. Hopefully his acquaintances are able to pull some information. If we find anything, I'll let you ladies know. This is heartbreaking. That child's hair is the same as my daughter's, and I'll tell you there is no need whatsoever to be pulling on her hair like that. Not to mention, when she's "detangling" she's not even holding any of her hair so it's like brushing tangles into other tangles with no real purpose.

I hope someone rips out her weave and beats her with a brush, ol' raggedy heiffer.


----------



## anon123 (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> check these.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6xLGQGk3hI&feature=channel
> ...




Is someone saving these videos?  I don't know if we should flag them so quickly so they get taken down without anyone having saved them.  All flagging them does is make other people not have to see them, it doesn't change what's happening to her.  And then there's no evidence.

I'll see if I can save one. _Edit: Too late, they're gone._


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 16, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Is someone saving these videos?  I don't know if we should flag them so quickly so they get taken down without anyone having saved them.  All flagging them does is make other people not have to see them, it doesn't change what's happening to her.  And then there's no evidence.
> 
> I'll see if I can save one. _Edit: Too late, they're gone._



http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=126271



> *
> * Help topics
> * Create & Manage Account
> * Watching
> ...



Edited to add that since so many people flagged the videos as child abuse, then I am reasonably certain that YouTube took some kind of action besides simply removing the video.

Anything that's been posted online is traceable back to the user and/or the IP even if the user removes it, there's always, always, ALWAYS a record of it saved on a server, somewhere.


----------



## Summer79 (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW!!  This mess is crazy! What she was saying to this child is crazy not to mention beating her with a brush!!  I really hope the law grabs her behind and locks her up and she meets some not so nice folks in jail that want to "brush" her hair.  PATHETIC excuse for a parent or caregiver!  I could understand if she didn't know what to do with the baby's hair, but beating and cussing is wayyyyyy overboard. I just hope the right people hear our concerns and watch the video to grab this awful COW calling herself doing somebodies head


----------



## godsflowerrr (Jul 16, 2009)

This is beyond terrible!


----------



## zenith (Jul 16, 2009)

even my grandma in her ripe old age knows that that is not the way to comb black hair. she would ask for some water first.

i shudder to think how she is treated when she refuses to eat, take a bath or nap.
and i wouldn't be surprised if the mom has said something derogatory to her about her skin tone either.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

jaszymeen said:


> hmmm i know someone in detroit w/ connections. i'll contact him tomorrow and see if there's anybody he knows personally to help.


 
Hey Jaszymeen, did you ever get an update with this incident? Is the little girl okay? Did DCF step in yet? *Did anyone get an update on whats happening legally with this little girl?*


----------



## camilla (Jul 16, 2009)

I am almost in tears *THEIS IS THE PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY SOME PEOPLE SHOULD NOT HAVE KIDS* The way she curses at her children is a BIGThey will grow up to have all kinds of psychological problems ima pissed whao was recording this? was there another adult present


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 16, 2009)

boingboing said:


> I had thick hair as child and my mother said i would never let her comb my hair. I could cry and said it hurt. Sooo you know what my mother did? She let someone who was more gentle do it (aunt, cousin, babysitter, etc) and I responded well to them. she didn't pop me, curse me or call me nappy headed. She was a mother and used her brain and went a different route to help her child NOT be in pain.
> 
> I swear these plastic hair wearing mothers only know how to comb plastic hair! What could we expect from them, really!



Mine waited until I went to sleep to cornrow it for the week. There are definitely better ways.  The child's hair wouldn't have been that knotty in the first place if she was taking care of it like she should have. That's just terrible.


----------



## Cien (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! That is totally unreal--and unnecessary!! Using that that hard rough brush on that baby's hair like that.

That poor baby...  

 And why did she keep pulling her hair up like she was going to put it in a ponytail----then take it DOWN, and proceed to brush in her hair all crazy?!!

I'm heated!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I think the child's name is Emily Rose



I doubt it. The sister probably said that as a reference to the movie "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" because the little girl was screaming and all over the place. She was probably making a joke about the little girl acting like she was possessed.


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 16, 2009)

her myspace says she loves kids


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe (Jul 16, 2009)

I am just glad that they were stupid enough to post it online. I dread to think what things this little girl, as well as the other kids in this home has to endure. With all the stupid videos I have seen online where the authorites were notified, we can say that at times cyber space is not all that bad.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> her myspace says she loves kids


 
Whats that girls YouTube screename again? Also whats her myspace screename?


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Duhh my bad read the book and everything. Yep I would figure this woman would NOT name her child Emily




glamazon386 said:


> I doubt it. The sister probably said that as a reference to the movie "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" because the little girl was screaming and all over the place. She was probably making a joke about the little girl acting like she was possessed.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

They took the videos down. But there's always zshare.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Duhh my bad read the book and everything. Yep I would figure this woman would NOT name her child Emily


 
Somebody said in this thread that the child's name was Lauren.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> They took the videos down. But there's always zshare.


 
Exactly! I wonder how you can upload videos though to save them on your hard drive for evidence for the authorities though.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah they took the video down but I am sure it is in other places


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 16, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> Whats that girls YouTube screename again? Also whats her myspace screename?


do a search within the thread for 'myspace'. The post has both myspace and youtube screenenames

Almaz, whats the house number? Not all streets in the area will have all house numbers, especially if she has a high number. It could help narrow it down a bit more.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 16, 2009)

i wish i could smack that momma and pull out her glue tracks or lacefront and see how that WOULD feel on her.
No child should have to go through that pain 
does anybody no the mommas or sisters youtube i have a nice long letter to send this winch.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 16, 2009)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> she's lost her effin' mind. *she combs her hair into a ponytail, then takes it down and brushes it all over again several times. wth is her problem. she's intentionally being rough with the baby. the baby is begging for her to stop but she keeps going. her hair could have been done is 60 seconds. *
> 
> now i see why kids act out in anger and tantrums at school. the mom needs her wass kicked


 
I sooo agree with the bolded.  ALL she had to do was to section the girl's hair, spray some leave-in conditioner on each section, and comb from ends to root.  That is how I comb my stepdaughters' hair.  That knot situation infuriated me too.  Brushing the child's hair ferociously isn't going to help get the knot out.

My heart hurts SO MUCH for that child.  The way her face was scrunched up in pain--I just couldn't bear it.  That child will definitely need counseling b/c of the way her mom was talking to her.  This is EXACTLY the reason so many little girls have self-esteem issues.


----------



## DayStar (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope they take her away.....why would a mother do that to her daughter? Jealous *****!


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

For those that still want to view the vids, some's done a fantastic job of reposting them to another site. The links can be found on *page 17*.

Also please don't just look. Actually do something. There's something called the Bystander Effect where in an event where someone needs help, the majority of people just stand there and stare ... I guess either wishing the situation away or hoping someone else will do something. Please don't let this be you today. Below are addresses where some have already sent a complaint. But the more the better i.e. 2 or 3 emails will probably get no response.

[email protected] or MyFox Hall of Shame (choose Hall of Fame where it says Topic) or both!


----------



## Xavier (Jul 16, 2009)

Urban said:


> For those that still want to view the vids, some's done a fantastic job of reposting them to another site. The links can be found on *page 17*.
> 
> Also please don't just look. Actually do something. There's something called the Bystander Effect where in an event where someone needs help, the majority of people just stand there and stare ... I guess either wishing the situation away or hoping someone else will do something. Please don't let this be you today. Below are addresses where some have already sent a complaint. But the more the better i.e. 2 or 3 emails will probably get no response.
> 
> [email protected] or MyFox Hall of Shame (choose Hall of Fame where it says Topic) or both!


 

I contacted the OP and hope that she will eventually edit her original post and include this information. Watching the video, and doing nothing about it, is not going to help this little girl.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 16, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> Somebody said in this thread that the child's name was Lauren.


 

The little girl's name is Autumn. This is definite. I found a public myspace page of Temp and Autumn's aunt who had family pictures of them in her pic directory. However, I'm still no closer to getting what their last name might be. I think I might know the mother's first name. Based on the myspace pages, these people are ghetto as all hell, which should be no surprise.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

What is their Myspace


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

I sent a nice long email to the 'Hall of Shame' in detroit as well. Hopefully they show it and ask people to come forward who know the woman and child....soon!


----------



## Live4Me (Jul 16, 2009)

That is definitely abuse. I had to close the video after 20 seconds.


----------



## blupeace (Jul 16, 2009)

2nd video  http://www.zshare.net/video/62726514b08f0387/ 

_"I'm tryin' to get the f%*[email protected] naps outta your head so you can look like somebody?!!!"_  

How sad...


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

blupeace said:


> 2nd video http://www.zshare.net/video/62726514b08f0387/
> 
> *"I'm tryin' to get the f%*[email protected] naps outta your head so you can look like somebody?!!!" *
> 
> How sad...


 
What an ignorant !


----------



## Mo96 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, just unbelievable! She was waayyyy to rough with that pretty little girl. I wonder why the so-called mom was sitting and the child was standing anyway?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 16, 2009)

Emails sent.


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 16, 2009)

In case it helps anybody, YT still has a history of all her vids, even the ones she deleted.

You can grab a screen shot if you think it'd help.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=temp313&search_type=


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe (Jul 16, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Emails sent.


 

Mine also


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

They are both disgusting.  The daughter is big enough to know right from wrong too.  To it there filming that and laughing?  The girl even tried to cover her face.  Laughing at her face turning red?  Listening to her screaming in PAIN?????

I do think jealousy plays a role.  Do you see the evil smirks the mother does at times?  HOW SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE IS ENJOYING IT? How can you be so mean to a baby?  Your own baby? 

*The way they are treating her... YOU KNOW it's not only like this during hair doing time.

*Making the other baby jump on that crying little girl??? Morons!!!!  They are scarring BOTH the children.

And the other vids   The big daughter doesn't have half a brain.

I wonder whose decision it was to post the vids.  Idiots!

I rarely say I hate people, but anyone who would do such a thing to a DEFENSELESS child just deserves whatever they have coming to them.

Naaaah. This really pissses me off.


----------



## DecemberBaby (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow.   That really made me angry to watch!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you guys went too far with reporting her to DPS. The behavior in the video was bad, but I wouldn't try to break up a family over it, especially since they live in Michigan. Michigan has one of the worst foster care systems. That child would probably be better off with her family.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes that is true but they dont' take the child away first shot there is an investigation and monitoring Anger management and parenting classes. Yes Michigan has one of THE worst Foster Care systems but hopefully that will be a wake up call for the parent to let it be known that you cannot do that and please don't be so stupid to post it.

It is just a bad as the man spinning his 9 month old baby in the room or the other teenager that got reported for jumping on the bed and making the little baby fly across the room. That is abuse also. 




Rosie8604 said:


> I think you guys went too far with reporting her to DPS. The behavior in the video was bad, but I wouldn't try to break up a family over it, especially since they live in Michigan. Michigan has one of the worst foster care systems. That child would probably be better off with her family.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 16, 2009)

The camera girl said in the first video to the little boy "you are going to get it next with your curly hair"


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I think you guys went too far with reporting her to DPS. The behavior in the video was bad, but I wouldn't try to break up a family over it, especially since they live in Michigan. Michigan has one of the worst foster care systems. That child would probably be better off with her family.



So you would sit there and let those people treat her like that?!? 


There is *no chance* of her growing up a normal, happy child with a healthy self esteem with those people.  

At least somewhere else, she may have a chance.

Do you understand that the bigger picture is the mental and emotional abuse?  Not only the physical.  How do you think the child will come out after 18 years of that?  

It's NOT okay by any stretch of the imagination on any level.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

Knowing that they live in St. Clair Shores makes me even angrier about people reporting them. Macomb County has a pretty racist DPS system. But whatevs.



twinkletoes17 said:


> I found the camera girl's myspace.
> 
> 
> ETA: Their city is *Saint Clair Shores, Michigan.*
> ...


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 16, 2009)

It's a sad situation.  Either way the poor child is going to be scarred.  It's traumatic to have to deal with abuse, but it is also traumatic to be taken away from one's family.  My mom often times treated me harshly without reason, and I was upset for a great deal of my life.  But my mom, later in life, apologized to me.  I even witnessed her break down and cry and and say she didn't want to be that way.  Come to find out she was abused for a great deal of her life by members of her family she thought she could trust; that she should have been able to trust.  Even though my mom was cruel to me a lot of times, she did her best to keep me safe, fed, and protected from the outside world. And now that I'm older I can see that she loved me, but she didn't know how to express that love.  How can a person that was never loved in their life express love the correct and proper way?  Long story short, I feel deep pity for the child and what she's going through, but I can't help but wonder about the mother.  The whole family, in my opinion, needs guidance and counseling.


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I think you guys went too far with reporting her to DPS. The behavior in the video was bad, but I wouldn't try to break up a family over it, especially since they live in Michigan. Michigan has one of the worst foster care systems. That child would probably be better off with her family.


 

I personally don't think the child will be taken away, I just hope that SOMETHING is done so that this little one does not have to experience this ever again. Hopefully if the mother sees that this vid is put on blast she will see that what she is doing is wrong.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> The camera girl said in the first video to the little boy "you are going to get it next with your curly hair"



Yeah, I caught that too.  I assume that he and the little girl are siblings.

I can see that this is more than just hair.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

It just isn't about the abuse. It's about how sucky the damn Michigan Foster Care system is. There are major problems with it. If this was hardcore abuse, then yes, I would report it. But I sure as hell wouldn't send a child to DHC in this state for the behavior I saw in this video. Hell no. The system here is racist and the foster care parents are about as bad as the parents these children are taken from. If it was in another state, I probably wouldn't feel as strongly about this. But hell no, I do not want to see this child in a Michigan foster care.



Neith said:


> So you would sit there and let those people treat her like that?!?
> 
> 
> There is *no chance* of her growing up a normal, happy child with a healthy self esteem with those people.
> ...


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

That is my hope also. I would rather see this being a learning experience for the family.



LoVeMYLIfe said:


> I personally don't think the child will be taken away, I just hope that SOMETHING is done so that this little one does not have to experience this ever again. Hopefully if the mother sees that this vid is put on blast she will see that what she is doing is wrong.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

WTH?! I never heard about that.



Almaz said:


> Yes that is true but they dont' take the child away first shot there is an investigation and monitoring Anger management and parenting classes. Yes Michigan has one of THE worst Foster Care systems but hopefully that will be a wake up call for the parent to let it be known that you cannot do that and please don't be so stupid to post it.
> 
> *It is just a bad as the man spinning his 9 month old baby in the room or the other teenager that got reported for jumping on the bed and making the little baby fly across the room. That is abuse also.*


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 16, 2009)

Just listening to that woman say "You ain't got no *bleep* Daddy now shut the *bleep* up"   Is this what our young girls are going through?  The baby is crying out for her Daddy, and the "mother" just shuts her down.

A little girl should not have to scream out "I hate you" that many times


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> *I think you guys went too far with reporting* her to DPS. The behavior in the video was bad, but I wouldn't try to break up a family over it, especially since they live in Michigan. *Michigan has one of the worst foster care systems*. That child would probably be better off with her family.


 
Better safe than sorry don't ya think! If, and thats a IF, they ever find her what harm would it do it to check on the child (you never know what happens behind closed doors). If the CPS feel she is a fit mother then no harm done (and i bet you she would never do that again to her child). Who's says we are breaking up a happy home? If she is a bad mother then they will do what they need to do (they may even let the grandmother/aunt/family memeber who may be more fit take the child for awhile if there is something wrong). 

The fact you find it "bad" but not bad enought to even check on the kid is kinda distrubing (in my eyes). If I was a kid i would love that total strangers in this cold hearted world would give a flicker of kindness to make sure that i was okay. Thats whats wrong with the world now. People stop caring!

And i know a bunch of foster children and foster parents/adopted parents in the state of Michigan who are fine and doign well.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 16, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> Just listening to that woman say "You ain't got no *bleep* Daddy now shut the *bleep* up"   Is this what our young girls are going through?  The baby is crying out for her Daddy, and the "mother" just shuts her down.
> 
> A little girl should not have to scream out "I hate you" that many times


Im not sure that is the mother. Have we established that?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Im not sure that is the mother. Have we established that?




I have no idea.  Hopefully that isn't the mother, which would make the situation even worse.  Imagine somebody else doing that to your little girl?  Oh lawd, I don't even wanna think about how many bricks I'd have going upside her head.


----------



## strawbearysweet (Jul 16, 2009)

My heart is aching for this poor little child. I teared up and haven't even watched the whole thing.


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> It just isn't about the abuse. It's about how sucky the damn Michigan Foster Care system is. There are major problems with it. If this was hardcore abuse, then yes, I would report it. But I sure as hell wouldn't send a child to DHC in this state for the behavior I saw in this video. Hell no. The system here is racist and the foster care parents are about as bad as the parents these children are taken from. If it was in another state, I probably wouldn't feel as strongly about this. But hell no, I do not want to see this child in a Michigan foster care.



How do you know what is going on in that house?

Maybe there is hardcore abuse.

If they do this to the girl and feel it's okay to post it on youtube... that girl's life is probably a living hell.  

Who says it stops at hair combing?  Why weren't the other children horrified?  It's normal for them.  They ganged up on her like she is the punching bag of the family.  Even the little one joined in for "the fun"

SOMETHING should be done.  I cannot just turn the other way and not even attempt to help. 

What does it take?  That child was screaming out for help herself.  You need to see someone being killed before you do something?  

What if it was you?  You would want people to just look the other way?

At least give her a chance.  You don't know what's going to happen to her... maybe her father or another family member will get her.  If she stays where she is, she doesn't have a chance.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Im not sure that is the mother. Have we established that?


 

even the more reason to report! If she is not the mother ,she (the mother) should know about it. I would want to know if i left my child in someones care and they hurt them like that. and i am sure any sane person would want to know too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2009)

She needs her a$$ kicked! I just want to :hardslap: that trick for handling that little girl like that.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

We'll just have to agree to disagree. I have personal experience with Michigan foster care, so nothing is really going to change my mind about this.



Neith said:


> How do you know what is going on in that house?
> 
> Maybe there is hardcore abuse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

boingboing said:


> The fact you find it "bad" but not bad enought to even check on the kid is kinda distrubing (in my eyes).



Exactly.  Nothing personal... but yeah, I'm going to have to agree.  To just leave it as is...  no, I couldn't do that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> It just isn't about the abuse. It's about how sucky the damn Michigan Foster Care system is. There are major problems with it.* If this was hardcore abuse, then yes, I would report it. But I sure as hell wouldn't send a child to DHC in this state for the behavior I saw in this video. Hell no.* The system here is racist and the foster care parents are about as bad as the parents these children are taken from. If it was in another state, I probably wouldn't feel as strongly about this. But hell no, I do not want to see this child in a Michigan foster care.


 
There's no doubt in my mind that there's some hardcore abuse in that household. If all of this is going on when the mom's combing hair, than there's no telling what really goes on when the kids piss her off and there's no camera around to catch it.


----------



## leleepop (Jul 16, 2009)

The video is VERY disturbing... I think whoever this lady is needs some educating, because the fact that she put it on u tube says she doesnt even realize its wrong.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Im not sure that is the mother. Have we established that?


 
Yes, that is her mother.

Temperance, the girl with the camera/phone, is the daughter of the woman brushing the hair. And being that the girl, Autumn, is Temp's sister...

This is a link Bosinse found last night. I think it's the woman in the video, going off of resemblance. She also uses personal info in her url. 128 = January 28th, her birthday.

http://www.myspace.com/grownandsexy128

If you go to the album entitled "My Photos", there's a picture on page 2 called "me". That's where are I saw the resemblance. I think it's striking.

ETA: Tiffany's form. She has big arms, kind of defined... the woman in the video also has large arms...


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

It even seemed as though she was doing it on purpose. She should have parted the hair into sections and then, brush it. This fool was brushing the hair in all directions and it was not detangled in my opinion. Then this moron further went on to proceed to comb the child's hair at the end.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

I got wind that this video/thread was also posted on Nappturality. Some people are commenting that the video is on MediaTakeOut.com. Can someone please confirm this? I am at work and can't access that site


----------



## ladylibra (Jul 16, 2009)

boingboing said:


> I got wind that this video/thread was also posted on Nappturality. Some people are commenting that the video is on MediaTakeOut.com. Can someone please confirm this? I am at work and can't access that site



Yes, it is on Nappturality, HappyCurls and MTO.


----------



## LadyD (Jul 16, 2009)

link for MTO

SHAMEFUL!!! Hood Mother CURSES At Her Daughter For Having KINKY HAIR … Nearly PULLS IT OUT While Brushing It!! - MediaTakeOut...


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

ladylibra said:


> Yes, it is on Nappturality, HappyCurls and MTO.


 

Good! People need to see this!!!


----------



## kandake (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Im not sure that is the mother. Have we established that?




You know what now that you say that, I just thought of something.

This is a strange twist.  But, what if its her boyfriend's/baby daddy's other child.  Perhaps she's keeping the child for whatever reason.  Maybe thats why the girl keeps asking for her father.

Also, that may explain the abuse and display of resentment toward the child.

I don't know.  Could be a far stretch.  Just thinking (typing) out loud.


----------



## msa (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I gave my boss all the info from this thread and she called an admin at a foster family agency in detroit. Hopefully, they're able to at least check on the child.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 16, 2009)

We did it, LHCF!  We're getting this video the exposure it needs!  Now, I just hope that the proper authorities see this so that the family can get some kind of counseling.


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone been able to find the address?


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

kandake said:


> You know what now that you say that, I just thought of something.
> 
> This is a strange twist. But, what if its her boyfriend's/baby daddy's other child. Perhaps she's keeping the child for whatever reason. Maybe thats why the girl keeps asking for her father.
> 
> ...


 
That just crossed my mind as well...


----------



## exoticmommie (Jul 16, 2009)

Just saw the video, I am just speechless...  

ETA: I just thought about how I LOVE to do my daughters hair, and she could do so many things with her hair and have her looking so cute if she just took the time to find the right products. Makes me cry looking her have to go through that so unnecessarily.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> You know what? I HATE to say it but I think there is some kind of jealousy issues going on because there is NO reason to CONSTANTLY be pulling through her hair like that. AT ALL...It's not like the child's hair is even THAT HARD TO MANAGE and even if it was comb breaking 4xyzzzz to the second power, SECTION BY FREAKING SECTION
> 
> The way she even got on the floor and just did that...it's like she intentionally set OUT to hurt that child's head! Weaved up old heiffer probably has hair shorter than a fingersnap and is taking it out on the child. who knows. Probably has hate towards her child's father as well...
> 
> ...


 
With some women which I know of friends when the guy leaves they become enbittered and take it out on the kid. I know that everyone with common sense knows not to comb her hair like that.  I believe that the sister may be also jealous because there have to be different fathers involved: In the particular situation I know of, the sister was also harrassing the child.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 16, 2009)

well she made mediatakeoeut.com


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 16, 2009)

i want to cry for that child. I could only watch the first video. this is where hate for ourselves begin. I just want to hug that little girl and give her aching scalp a tender oil massage to help it feel better and slap the mess out of the mother!

I hope the woman gets punished severly for this, and I hope that child heals from this physically and emotionally from this.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> It just isn't about the abuse. It's about how sucky the damn Michigan Foster Care system is. There are major problems with it. If this was hardcore abuse, then yes, I would report it. But I sure as hell wouldn't send a child to DHC in this state for the behavior I saw in this video. Hell no. The system here is racist and the foster care parents are about as bad as the parents these children are taken from. If it was in another state, I probably wouldn't feel as strongly about this. But hell no, I do not want to see this child in a Michigan foster care.


 
I live in MI as well, and my mother has worked with organizations that work with the foster care system here. It's not the best, I'll give you that, but is that reason to be silent? Would it be better to wait until "hardcore abuse" occurs? I can't find logic in that.

Who's to say this poor child is not already experiencing "hardcore abuse"? What we're seeing on YT could just be indicative of what goes on when the camera is not rolling.

This needs to be reported and something needs to be done. There's no excuse for that behavior. Period.


----------



## Summer79 (Jul 16, 2009)

ShyIntellect said:


> I live in MI as well, and my mother has worked with organizations that work with the foster care system here. It's not the best, I'll give you that, but is that reason to be silent? Would it be better to wait until "hardcore abuse" occurs? I can't find logic in that.
> 
> Who's to say this poor child is not already experiencing "hardcore abuse"? What we're seeing on YT could just be indicative of what goes on when the camera is not rolling.
> 
> This needs to be reported and something needs to be done. There's no excuse for that behavior. Period.


 
I agree 110%  The way the other kids were behaving gave an UBER amount of clues that this is the norm behavior of how that cow treats those kids...........yes I like calling her a cow because she was acting like an animal. I pray her vagina falls off so she cant have children. I also hope that I could meet her one day and beat her ssa with a brush or hot comb.........yes a hot comb that's hot.  I'm a little harsh only because it ticks me off when someone mistreats a kid, a powerless little person that just wants to be loved, fed, and cared for.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Lord sweet Jesus hammercy


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 16, 2009)

Summer79 said:


> I agree 110% The way the other kids were behaving gave an UBER amount of clues that this is the norm behavior of how that cow treats those kids...........yes I like calling her a cow because she was acting like an animal. I pray her vagina falls off so she cant have children.* I also hope that I could meet her one day and beat her ssa with a brush or hot comb.........yes a hot comb that's hot.* I'm a little harsh only because it ticks me off when someone mistreats a kid, a powerless little person that just wants to be loved, fed, and cared for.


 

*images the mother being beat by a mob of LHCF'ers with hot pressing combs*  LMFAO!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *images the mother being beat by a mob of LHCF'ers with hot pressing combs* LMFAO!!


 
:mob::............::gotroasted:


----------



## toyas08 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wanted to go through the computer screen and beat thecrap out of the mom, 
she was raking that poor girl's hair. Some people shouldn't be parents.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

I apologize for my earlier statement. I did not mean to sound insensitive about the abuse in the video. Having bad experiences with something can cloud your opinions. I still say I hope the girl does not end up in foster care but that her family learns from this.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

My aunt worked in it for years. Now, she's working in a courtroom that handles these cases. I've hard some of the worst cases imagined.



ShyIntellect said:


> I live in MI as well, and my mother has worked with organizations that work with the foster care system here. It's not the best, I'll give you that, but is that reason to be silent? Would it be better to wait until "hardcore abuse" occurs? I can't find logic in that.
> 
> Who's to say this poor child is not already experiencing "hardcore abuse"? What we're seeing on YT could just be indicative of what goes on when the camera is not rolling.
> 
> This needs to be reported and something needs to be done. There's no excuse for that behavior. Period.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/feedback/confirmation/generic.html




_I SENT AN EMAIL TO CNN.COM ABOUT THE VIDEO.  THE PROBLEM IS THAT I DON'T HAVE A COPY OF THE VIDEO.  PLEASE, PLEASE GO TO THE SITE ABOVE AND CLICK ON 'NEWS TIPS' AND VOICE YOUR CONCERNS.  THERE IS POWER IN NUMBERS AND IF ENOUGH OF US ARE OUTRAGED MAYBE IT WILL GET NATIONAL ATTENTION.  IF YOU HAVE A COPY OF THE VIDEO PLEASE SEND IT TO CNN.  HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET THIS CHILD THE HELP SHE NEEDS._


eta:  BETTER LINK HERE http://www.cnn.com/feedback/


----------



## doriannc (Jul 16, 2009)

who is the monkey that keeps laughing at that poor child? Yes I said it! Who does that? I hope all ppl involved get prosecuted to the highest extent.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 16, 2009)

that was just torture, the lady(cause i dont think she is the mum)just played with the hair like she had never seen hair like that before, putting it up and taking it down again, a mum wouldnt do that no no no


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> *Im not sure that is the mother*. Have we established that?


 
This is exactly what I was thinking.......


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 16, 2009)

***********delete***********


----------



## toyas08 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet Charm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_oYQB7nD4&feature=channel_page
> 
> PART 2


 
Now this is getting riduculious.A part 2 I couldn't even watch part 1 without my heart hurting for that little girl. I hope
 who posted these videos get what they deserve. Disgusting is all I have to say for those people.


----------



## JollyGal (Jul 16, 2009)

This made me SICK.

That woman is disgusting. How dare she treat her child like that. That gorgeous girl had amazing hair that deserves nuturing. WOW this is truly sick.

It sounds like her siblings were recording it.

I'm trying to comb out your f*cking naps so you can look like somebody?

Jail her NOW


----------



## tocktick (Jul 16, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> link for MTO
> 
> SHAMEFUL!!! Hood Mother CURSES At Her Daughter For Having KINKY HAIR … Nearly PULLS IT OUT While Brushing It!! - MediaTakeOut...



I hope the fools who didn't find anything wrong or blamed the kid have not already procreated and do not do so in the future . SMH @ some people thinking that because their hair was combed like that it's ok.


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 16, 2009)

some of the media takeout comments were scary. People were saying that its nothing because they went through the same thing... how their (grand)mother put their heads between her thighs to hold them still. Awful things people do to children.  No wonder we feel the way we feel about our hair.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 16, 2009)

kandake said:


> You know what now that you say that, I just thought of something.
> 
> This is a strange twist.  But, what if its her boyfriend's/baby daddy's other child.  Perhaps she's keeping the child for whatever reason.  Maybe thats why the girl keeps asking for her father.
> 
> ...


 That is honestly what I thought. Its hard for me to believe its her mother for various reasons.
I also take the "lil sis" comment lightly. We all know how we do when claiming folks as sisters, brothers, and cousins. 
The pathology of resentment that this woman shows imho doesnt lead me to believe she is the mother.  Its either her boyfriends child, or it may be an aunt or something. But I doubt she is the mom.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 16, 2009)

After doing a little digging I think she is the momma


----------



## Sparker65 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> After doing a little digging I think she is the momma



Yeah, and she appears to have some kind of mental issues.  Just listening to how she talks and acts make me think she is really crazy.  I've known crazy people like that and the behavior is similar.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

..............deleted post


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 16, 2009)

On the mum's myspace, I see this guy (I won't post the actual picture here)
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/83/l_a647271462c7e9cebf64a7083264697f.jpg
in several pictures. Wonder if he's the dad...hm...


----------



## silvergirl (Jul 16, 2009)

she has got to be doing that on purpose, it doesnt even make sense what shes trying to do. brushing highly textured hair all over the place trying to get rid of "knots"??? her hair is highly textured  no amount of brushing will allow her to eventually glide a comb through like straight hair. 

a little conditioner , water and some love is all she needs. the baby girl has beautiful hair. and its sickening to see a mother do that to a child. even worse that so many black folks have gone through the same ritual  thats its now considered normal.

Im just thankful my mother had enough sense to seek education about my hair type. and i hope this family gets some education on the matter.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2009)

That is a very very painful video!


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Again lots of people need therapy. Just because Big Mama did the same thing to you don't make it right. Now wonder so many of our young women grow up with complexes


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Again lots of people need therapy. Just because Big Mama did the same thing to you don't make it right. Now wonder so many of our young women grow up with complexes


Exactly. I see so many people LAUGH at the fact that they were beat with anything "Mama could get her hand on," cursed at like a grown woman (as if it's normal) getting hit with the hotcomb/comb/brush (not a tap, a serious HIT) and questioning others like "That happened to me. AND? It didn't hurt me none."

...they just don't see how it IS abusive because it's their norm.  How else would a child act when pain like this is inflicted on them. Yeah, I see children acting "extra" or showing out but this certainly was warranted!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 16, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> *Exactly. I see so many people LAUGH at the fact that they were beat with anything "Mama could get her hand on," cursed at like a grown woman (as if it's normal) getting hit with the hotcomb/comb/brush (not a tap, a serious HIT) and questioning others like "That happened to me. AND? It didn't hurt me none."*
> 
> ...they just don't see how it IS abusive because it's their norm.  How else would a child act when pain like this is inflicted on them. Yeah, I see children acting "extra" or showing out but this certainly was warranted!



That is the number one reason I will not _*pay*_ to see any black comedian. I can't laugh at child abuse, and it's a mainstay of so many routines. I _*refuse *_to continue to support normalizing the **** we do to our children in the name of 'love'.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 16, 2009)

Our parents/grandparents also did not have our older siblings laughing and taking videos of it either.



Almaz said:


> Again lots of people need therapy. Just because Big Mama did the same thing to you don't make it right. Now wonder so many of our young women grow up with complexes


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

msa said:


> Well I gave my boss all the info from this thread and she called an admin at a foster family agency in detroit. Hopefully, they're able to at least check on the child.


 
That's good to hear!

I couldn't watch it all, she seems to have a lot of resentment towards the child.  Motherhood, babysitting...heck even dog sitting isn't fit for some people.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

doriannc said:


> *who is the monkey that keeps laughing at that poor child?* Yes I said it! Who does that? I hope all ppl involved get prosecuted to the highest extent.



Thats her older sister.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 16, 2009)

Why that f%$# is the woman combing her hair like that?!


----------



## msa (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I apologize for my earlier statement. I did not mean to sound insensitive about the abuse in the video. Having bad experiences with something can cloud your opinions. I still say I hope the girl does not end up in foster care but that her family learns from this.




I understand where you're coming from. I know first hand that foster care isn't all roses, but that family needs some kind of intervention. If there's no egregious neglect or abuse going on, then they won't remove the child. Hopefully, the parent will be forced to attend parenting classes though. 

As a mandated reporter I legally couldn't just sit by and watch without doing anything.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 16, 2009)

poor baby!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried to see the video and its been removed. I really hope this person gets caught.


----------



## lexielex (Jul 16, 2009)

Mediatakeout now has it up, I just wanna know what she was doing to her hair because she was just brushing it too stupid to be even trying to do anything to it.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm starting to agree with what others think about that woman potentially not being her biological mother.  The little girl and the older sister could be half sisters, sharing the same father but not the same mother.  The mother could have remarried since being with the older child's father, and the father could have already had a daughter.  But it isn't impossible for mothers to be cruel to their own flesh and blood.  Either way, she's a mother-figure and either scenario is not acceptable.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 16, 2009)

link to MTO i cant find it


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i got it
http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/34...r__nearly_pulls_it_out_while_brushing_it.html


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh it is all over the Internet now cause you know errrbody and dey mama is looking at it and Natrrual Nappity or whatever and Media takeout.


----------



## Starian (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know if I'm more upset at the actual abuse or the fact that there are people who see this type of behavior as normal.

She needs her *** whipped, sometimes you have to be rough when the child is moving around, sometimes you have to really get at them naps...

We really come from generations of people who masquerade abuse as tough love and being no nonsense.

It says a LOT about a culture when child abuse is anecdotal.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know why I even clicked on the MediaTakeout link. The comments people make on there are just as ridiculous as the mother in the video!


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't care if she is the mother or not.

I know I could not do that to anybody's child.  No normal person can do that.  

If you can see yourself doing that to any child, then you are trash.


It's scary to think that there are so many people who don't view this as child abuse.  

You do not have to use that amount of force on a 30 - 40 pound child.  Talking that way to a small child hurts her tremendously.  That little girl probably has no self esteem and other mental issues.  You don't have to PULL OUT A CHILD'S EDGES detangling her hair.  

If that happened to you as a child... then you WERE abused too.

I can't believe so many people are desensitized to this.  Can you not see how CRAZY it is to behave that way????????????????

That is NOT normal behavior, no matter if your mama did it to you too or not.

Thank God that the majority of us have some sense. - Some of the comments on that other site are a damned shame.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hurts so much because too many of us tenderheaded and all can remember the pain and tears from momma doing the comb out or almost as bad the neglect because it hurt us so much.*


----------



## zenith (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Again lots of people need therapy. Just because Big Mama did the same thing to you don't make it right. Now wonder so many of our young women grow up with complexes



Yes, i have noticed that. And some people instead of breaking this vicious cycle that hangs over their life, they either make excuses for it or take it out on other innocent people.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 16, 2009)

Is that really the woman in the myspace posted earlier? If so she has a friend on her list called chulo who looks somewhat like that little girl (when it comes to hair type). (could be the daddy, don't quote me). His stat is Disgusted and his last log on was today


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 16, 2009)

boingboing said:


> **images the mother being beat by a mob of LHCF'ers with hot pressing combs**  LMFAO!!



I'm down!:hardslap: :210:


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2009)

a lot of us have had to go through this.  i hope as a community we can teach each other how to care for our hair.


----------



## Urban (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder if this family is even aware of what's happening. Has anyone had a response from your reports/ emails?

It's sad that some on MTO find this normal ... but hopefully this whole situation will get people talking and make this sort of thing unacceptable. But there are quite a lot of responses on MTO that show disgust. I guess the black community is quite divided when it comes to this. Pity.


----------



## anon123 (Jul 16, 2009)

Starian said:


> I don't know if I'm more upset at the actual abuse or the fact that there are people who see this type of behavior as normal.
> 
> She needs her *** whipped, sometimes you have to be rough when the child is moving around, sometimes you have to really get at them naps...
> 
> ...



This is totally what I expected, actually.  I was worried that when people reported it to the news station either 1) black folk in charge would say "oh, this ain't nothing" or 2) white folk, not knowing anything about black folk hair, would ask black folk and they would say "oh, this ain't nothing". 

But yeah, very clear why we hate our hair.  My detangling sessions were bad, but not this bad.  And nobody was cussing me out while they were doing it, either.  But still, mine were pretty bad.  That's just what many black folk consider normal.


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> This is totally what I expected, actually.  I was worried that when people reported it to the news station either 1) black folk in charge would say "oh, this ain't nothing" or 2) white folk, not knowing anything about black folk hair, would ask black folk and they would say "oh, this ain't nothing".
> 
> But yeah, very clear why we hate our hair.  My detangling sessions were bad, but not this bad.  And nobody was cussing me out while they were doing it, either.  But still, mine were pretty bad.  That's just what many black folk consider normal.



Most people will see that this goes WAY beyond a rough detangling session.

My mother didn't play either and I have gotten popped in the head a few times myself... but NOTHING like this.  It was a zoo, they really were rolling on the floor behaving like animals.

White or black, whatever kind of hair you have... a normal person knows a line was crossed.  That woman was literally ripping that child's hair out of her scalp 

There is no way to truly justify things in these vids...

Even though there are people who say this is ok.  I want to know if they would like to have their hair done that way and be spoken to that way.


----------



## growth2come (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess this video is much worse than another I have seen on YT. Some get this woman a link to this site before someone calls social services!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 16, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Oh it is all over the Internet now cause you know errrbody and dey mama is looking at it and *Natrrual Nappity* or whatever and Media takeout.



*OMG!!! *​


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 16, 2009)

I was not expecting that....


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 16, 2009)

I work with kids and this is the worst thing that I've ever seen.. that woman doesn't need any kids if she's going to pull their hair out


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Since we are starting to speculate her not being the mom. A thought crossed my mind. What if the little girl is in foster care with this family ? Maybe this is already a foster home for her. Maybe that is her real baby. Either way I am so glad this is getting some kind of coverage and I hope something comes of this. Shoot that lil girl can come stay with me. Atleast she wouldn't have to get ridiculed and have her hair ripped out and just plain tormented.


----------



## JolieRose24 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate that one of my first posts is in a topic like this but seeing this poor girl getting her hair pulled out was really saddening. I found myself nodding in agreement with some of the replies, the caretaker of that poor girl was laughing and smiling while her daughter was writhing in pain. We were all there at somepoint in our lives whether with your own children or your own hair but even a blind person would know that if a child in rolling around, screaming in pain then what they're doing is the wrong technique. Even as a lurker I was happy to report this mess!!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> I'm starting to agree with what others think about that woman potentially not being her biological mother. The little girl and the older sister could be half sisters, sharing the same father but not the same mother. The mother could have remarried since being with the older child's father, and the father could have already had a daughter. But it isn't impossible for mothers to be cruel to their own flesh and blood. Either way, she's a mother-figure and either scenario is not acceptable.


 
Reviewing all the material and dialogue, I believe this is her mom (that is excluding the possibility of her being a foster child). The girl with the camera and the girl being abused are more than likely related through the woman with the brush.

The girl with the camera, Temperance, refers to the woman with the brush, Tiffany, as "mom" several times on Myspace. The abused girl, Autumn, has a non-black father imo. If you see the pictures of Temperance, you'll know her father was black. Actually, Temp and Tiffany look nothing alike. According to their Myspace profiles, Tiffany is 32 and her daughter Temp is 17, meaning she was pregnant at 15. I think it's safe to say that the chances of Temp's father sticking around in such a situation, under such circumstances and the environment (Detroit), are slim...

I'm only thinking out loud...


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 16, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Is that really the woman in the myspace posted earlier? If so she has a friend on her list called chulo who looks someone what like that little girl (when it comes to hair type). (could be the daddy, don't quote me).* His stat is Disgusted* and his last log on was today


 
Maybe he saw the videos. Mediatakeout _is_ pretty popular. If he did see the videos I hope he ripped that woman a new one for treating that child like that (if he is the father).


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder how Temperance feels now about uploading those videos? Mama must be so mad at her, she's probably tearing HER butt up with the brush! 

I seriously hope this gets more attention. Bet she didn't expect it to negatively blow up like THIS!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 16, 2009)

I simply cannot imagine doing my child that way. I. Can.Not.Imagine.

My people, lord, my people.

Hatred for ourselves runs very deep. It cant get any more evident than this video.


----------



## Opey (Jul 16, 2009)

i threw up, the voice in the background disgusted me.


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 16, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Hurts so much because too many of us tenderheaded and all can remember the pain and tears from momma doing the comb out or almost as bad the neglect because it hurt us so much.*


 
One of many reasons why I can't even watch it, I remember in vivid detail some of those sessions when I was a girl baby.


----------



## Neith (Jul 16, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> *I wonder how Temperance feels now about uploading those videos? Mama must be so mad at her, she's probably tearing HER butt up with the brush! *
> 
> I seriously hope this gets more attention. Bet she didn't expect it to negatively blow up like THIS!



Good!  That animal is no good either.  17 years old is old enough to know.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 16, 2009)

KynniB said:


> I dont understand why she is brushing her hair like that. Even for people that dont know anything about hair still know better than this. she brushes it in every kind of direction then teases it with that afro pic and then starts brushing it all over again, then puts her hair up as is shes about to put it in a bun or something and then lets it fall and goes right back to brushing it.


I dont get it either. Tear thru it with a brush, then tease it, then repeat 3 more times. Oh man..........


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2009)

did you see the other videos of Miss Temp Popping her booty like she is auditioning for the local skrip Klub? I don't think an Ivy league school is in her future not even community college

A mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## caramelmocha (Jul 16, 2009)

That little girl is really tendered headed and it looks like she do not like getting her hair comb but..........neither I would , if my mother was heavy handed like that. My cousin was very tendered headed when she was a child and soon as you touch her hair with a comb she wont scream at the top of her lungs like somebody was doing something to her. That is her daughter the little girl looks like her to me just a lighter version. She did not have to be so rough on that baby, and on top of that she verbally abusing her. Sad


----------



## XenaX (Jul 16, 2009)

I just want to run upstairs and wake my sleeping children and just hug and kiss them.

I just washed and put 2 cornrows in my 3 yr olds hair yesterday and she went and seriously messed it up. So today I took those down and put 12 cornrows in and I made sure I was a gentle as possible. You know when you put in cornrows the pulling can hurt,. I even went so far as to finger comb each section a little at a time so that I wouldnt hurt her.

I just cant see myself PURPOSELY hurting my child like that.

That woman simply doesnt love that baby. Strait up.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 16, 2009)

Although this is very heartbreaking, I thank God for all of you in this thread who are fighting for that poor baby. pulling together for somthing this deep is beautiful to me for real. 

God bless you ladies! I mean that


----------



## LovinLea (Jul 16, 2009)

but i don't even get what's she trying to do? she just keeps pulling the brush through over and over... i don't get it.

if you're 5 year old baby is telling you "i hate you", then there is something wrong with what you're doing. i never thought to tell ANYONE that i hate them at that age, especially not my mom.


----------



## caramelmocha (Jul 16, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> but i don't even get what's she trying to do? she just keeps pulling the brush through over and over... i don't get it.
> 
> if you're 5 year old baby is telling you "i hate you", then there is something wrong with what you're doing. i never thought to tell ANYONE that i hate them at that age, especially not my mom.


You right what was she trying to do because if you ask me the baby hair wasnt bad , she need LHCF in her life. She must treat the baby like that all the time, I sorry I keep saying baby but she still a baby to me


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

She IS a baby and her hair for all intents and purposes just needed a little moisture and there you go. Again I heard people at work who saw it today and were like WELL that is what my Mama did to me and IIIII turned out okay. 

I am like in my head I have worked with your for over 20 years and you actually BELIEVE that ish. Cause she is one of the most self-hatenest colour struck black woman I have EVER encountered. 

My mama did it to me 

BUT I turned out fine.


----------



## MrsMe (Jul 17, 2009)

Watched the video, almost cried and now I am so pissed! I wish I could jump into the screen, take the child away from that devil's hands and give her a taste of her own medicine! SHe was doing it on purpose and enjoying it, too! There's no reason for her to pull on the child's hair over and over again! If her purpose was simply to "detangle" her hair then she just made it worse.
Why, oh, why do people like that have children while other women pray to God and cry over their childless wombs?!?!? WHY!?!? I feel like pulling the weave on her head with braids and all!
When I comb my niece's hair, I make sure it is moisturized and I am so gentle she will sit still without complaining for such a long time that even her mom/my sister is surprised! I apologize to her whenever she says "ouch"!!
That's beyond child abuse! This is sadistic torture!


----------



## Casarela (Jul 17, 2009)

I feel heartbroken and wouldve b**ch slap the mom for being so ignorant and rough. See life is weird.. i try not to judge people but sometimes I see women complaining about not being able to have kids and when I see sl...ts like that and how they take care of their children it makes me wonder....WHY!!??

Instead of doing hip rolls on you tube she should try to do some reasearch online about hair care for natural hair. Dum*y Shlumpy!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol, the same one you wrote about in other threads?



Almaz said:


> She IS a baby and her hair for all intents and purposes just needed a little moisture and there you go. Again I heard people at work who saw it today and were like WELL that is what my Mama did to me and IIIII turned out okay.
> 
> I am like in my head I have worked with your for over 20 years and you actually BELIEVE that ish. Cause she is one of the most self-hatenest colour struck black woman I have EVER encountered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

YESSSSSSS ma'am the SAME one and then she had the nerve to say oh her hair is GOOODDDD hair Almaz but she was acting bad. She did not see a thing wrong with this mess. 

But SHE turned out okay. Yes ma'am the same one. 

Just coasting until retirement








Rosie8604 said:


> Lol, the same one you wrote about in other threads?


----------



## jada1111 (Jul 17, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> That is the number one reason I will not _*pay*_ to see any black comedian. I can't laugh at child abuse, and it's a mainstay of so many routines. I _*refuse *_to continue to support normalizing the **** we do to our children in the name of 'love'.



The one that sticks out the most to me was Eddie Griffith.

I felt so bad for him and his sister.  I think he was using his comedy routine as a way to release all that anger and hurt.  His mother hit him with brooms, spoons, pots, whatever she could get her hands on.  She was sitting in the audience laughing, but she had to feel embarrassed as he was discussing it.

For the record, he WASN'T smiling.  From the way he was talking it was an everyday occurrence that seemed to go on all the time.

What's happening with this little girl doesn't make any kind of sense at all to me.


----------



## jada1111 (Jul 17, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> she has got to be doing that on purpose, it doesnt even make sense what shes trying to do. brushing highly textured hair all over the place trying to get rid of "knots"??? her hair is highly textured  no amount of brushing will allow her to eventually glide a comb through like straight hair.
> 
> a little conditioner , water and some love is all she needs. the baby girl has beautiful hair. and its sickening to see a mother do that to a child. even worse that so many black folks have gone through the same ritual  thats its now considered normal.
> 
> Im just thankful my mother had enough sense to seek education about my hair type. and i hope this family gets some education on the matter.



My mother NEVER combed my hair like that!

What this woman is doing makes no sense whatsoever.  None.  She's torturing her on purpose.

Trifling *itch!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

jada1111 said:


> The one that sticks out the most to me was Eddie Griffith.
> 
> I felt so bad for him and his sister.  I think he was using his comedy routine as a way to release all that anger and hurt.  His mother hit him with brooms, spoons, pots, whatever she could get her hands on.  She was sitting in the audience laughing, but she had to feel embarrassed as he was discussing it.
> 
> ...


Pots?????

I remember once my mother did abuse me when I was 8 with a strait up beat down, not a regular spanking.

A few days earlier she went into the woods and cut a stick, not a twig, but a STICK. It was so big that it stood up in the corner and it was taller than I was and had a circumference of about 2 inches. I am not exaggerating.

Well I woke my baby brother up b/c I didnt want to take a nap and I threw a tantrum. She came in the bedroom and dragged me off the bed by my ankles and pulled me into the living room and she beat the **** outta me with that stick until it broke. Then she picked up the broken parts and beat me with those. She beat me so bad and so long that my father had to come in there and literally PULL her off me. She said something that I'll also never forget. He said, " What are you trying to do, kill her?" and she said "YEAH YEAH I am! Let me go!!!" and she was struggling to get at me, while I was lying on the floor limp.

I laid there for at least 15 min before I could move. I went to go sit on the porch and I LITERALLY could not sit down b/c it hurt. I had cuts, not welts, but cuts from my neck to my feet and I am not exaggerating. 

This is something I will never forget. Never.

Everytime I remind her of it, she always has amnesia but I know shes lying. She has to remember that.

This is OT but thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I have heard Comedians can be VERY angry people. I saw that episode with Eddie Griffin. I am sure she expects him to break off something for her also.

After all she the material for a lot of his jokes.  And I am sure she is saying SEE 

HEEEEE Turned out alright he a strara okay. I did right by my child. Yeah I beat him sometimes. 

Okay and I am sure MANY years later when Lil Lauren is all grown up. She will come across this and remember every butt whipping and hair abuse episode and her mother will have SELECTIVE memory:

Lauren I NEVER hit you like that girl what are you talking about. I hardly EVER laid a hand on you.  I have friends that I grew up with that got whippings for everything Minor or Major.  Now the mother is older and a RESPECTED Elder of the community and now she is acting like she never touched her children in that manner and I am lookin at her like WTH lady you are crazy cause you beat the hell out of your kids everyday.

My Grandmother G-d Bless her even tried to go over and tell her not to be so mean to the kids. But she her kids were by a married man that she thought was going to leave his wife for. He was military and travelled all over Ethiopia and Eritrea at the time so I am sure he had kids all over the country. When she realised that she was NOT going to be Mrs. Colonel she took it out on the children. She got married and treated the kids by her husband like Gold. She sent the older kids she had with the colonel back to the country side to her Grandmothers house and kept the kids in Addis that she had with her new husband because he did not want to be bothered with them. 

She would beat those kids everyday now she dont' remember. Hummmmmm


----------



## caramelmocha (Jul 17, 2009)

My math PProfessor told me today" Be nice and loving to your kids, or they will grow up and resent you remember you all are going to get old one day and will need your kids to be by your side. She said " Think about when you are about to yell at them that it is a possibility  that they will not be here tomorrow LOVE YOUR KIDS. This is true she almost had me in tears today


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

One of my Uncles owns a bunch of Nursing homes here and the motto on his desk is 

Be very kind to your children
For they will choose your Nursing home when you get old


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG!! 1st DO NOT TALK TO YOUR CHILD THEY ARE TRASH 2nd She is physically hurting her daughter... U cant just use a comb like a hacksaw... we all know u gently comb it out with conditioner... and that poor little girl has no other way to deal with her problems thats why she is screaming and hollaring for someone to give her what she wants... and who in their right mind would video tape this and laugh... 

Some ppl do not need to be parents... I feel so sorry for that little girl. Can I adopt her?!?! Her mother has no business raising a child!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok detectives I found this from a post from Np.com:



> She has pictures of her house on her myspace page the house number 20218. Don't know the street name


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 17, 2009)

wow. I think we are going to find out who this is. This has to be spreading where she is at now. She HAS to be embarassed by now. Kids at the girls school had to have told and showed parents if not by now then I suspect here in the near future.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 17, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> Maybe he saw the videos. Mediatakeout _is_ pretty popular. If he did see the videos I hope he ripped that woman a new one for treating that child like that (if he is the father).





song_of_serenity said:


> I wonder how Temperance feels now about uploading those videos? Mama must be so mad at her, she's probably tearing HER butt up with the brush!
> 
> I seriously hope this gets more attention. Bet she didn't expect it to negatively blow up like THIS!



His stats is Digusted
Temperance  stats is Angry
mom stats is Blessed

If he saw the video then mom would have probably known about it by now, and if she did I doubt that she'd be feeling blessed. Judging by the mom's page she seem like a "I dont give a damn" person and with Temperance, I think she *still *doesn't see anything wrong with the video and is angry because of the  _negative_ (*how she sees it*) comments/messages that she has gotten.


----------



## Neith (Jul 17, 2009)

iNicola said:


> His stats is Digusted
> Temperance  stats is Angry
> mom stats is Blessed
> 
> If he saw the video then mom would have probably known about it by now, and if she did I doubt that she'd be feeling blessed. Judging by the mom's page she seem like a "I dont give a damn" person and with Temperance, I think she *still *doesn't see anything wrong with the video and is angry because of the  _negative_ (*how she sees it*) comments/messages that she has gotten.



Has she said anything about it??


----------



## Urban (Jul 17, 2009)

One BHM member sent her a message via YT and she replied. There are screenshots of the convo here:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=201559&PN=13

I'm still  at the whole "I've got more money than you" ... what's that got to do with anything?? They're just not a very intellingent bunch are they?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 17, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Pots?????
> 
> I remember once my mother did abuse me when I was 8 with a strait up beat down, not a regular spanking.
> 
> ...



She probably remembers, but is just too embarrassed of her actions to admit it


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 17, 2009)

That is the most disturbing thing I've seen in a long time.  I think she was trying to inflict pain on that baby because all that wasn't necessary.  She was just brushing and brushing just to hurt her, wtf!  They thought that sh** was funny too!!  OMG that makes me so mad.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Yeah I have heard Comedians can be VERY angry people. I saw that episode with Eddie Griffin. I am sure she expects him to break off something for her also.
> 
> After all she the material for a lot of his jokes. And I am sure she is saying SEE
> 
> ...


 
she remembers but she's playing the fool now.  but then parents don't understand why the children don't want a relationship with them when they grow up 

dammm, i can't imagine my five year old tell me she HATES me. so sad.  that baby is gonna have some major issues when she grows up.  that's an ignorant mass family to tape some ish like that and laugh about it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 17, 2009)

*sigh*
I finally saw the video
My heart couldn't handle it and I closed it after 15 seconds. I wish someone would RIP the weave off that woman's head to see how SHE likes her hair being pulled.


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 17, 2009)

Be careful if going to the Mediatakeout site.  My virus scanner alerted the site may have been hacked.  

It could also be a false warning.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 17, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Be careful if going to the Mediatakeout site. My virus scanner alerted the site may have been hacked.
> 
> It could also be a false warning.


 
I got a malware warning when trying to access the Mediatakeout site.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> HEEEEE Turned out alright *he a strara*



*omg i feel so bad cuz i keep crackin up in this thread. *​


----------



## Kellum (Jul 17, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Be careful if going to the Mediatakeout site.  My virus scanner alerted the site may have been hacked.
> 
> It could also be a false warning.



That's why I don't go to MTO any more. I used to go all the time until I got a trojan on my work and home laptop that I couldn't get off without bringing it to someone, and I do have anti virus software on both of my computers. Be careful going to that site. It will jack up your computer bad!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shows where their heads are if she replied with "I got mo money den u" lol.

Apart from a job she has/had at Costco, Tiffany looks like she does amateur modelling or parties for her income.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

I went to bed thinking about this video and I woke up with this thing on my mind. DH said I kept talking in my sleep, which is a good indication that I was disturbed before I went to bed.

I really hope they dont sweep this under the rug if the Mom is turned in.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are the pics of the parents (supposedly) that I got this from the BHM site.


http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/83/l_a647271462c7e9cebf64a7083264697f.jpg

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/91/l_412e76b999ff71bbf4179204794efcd8.jpg


Well, she is pretty when shes made up.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

That cannot Possibly be the same woman she looks to fly on her photos. that can't be her

Well okay I clean up well too but DAYUM


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

OKAy, I don't know what disturbs me more, the people in this video treating this little girl in this video like this or the so called mothers on cafemom. com who all jumped down my throat for giving my opinon on this video.  I mean, right when I posted it on that site, you guys, I was the bad guy! To white and black moms alike! People told me that this was normal, I obviously have no experience with dealing with black hair, I needed to mind my own business, people like me make it hard for mothers to be moms these days(WTF!) and I really need to post real abuse and stop wasting all of their time.  These were some of the nicer things I was told after posting up this video.  I mean, it was like one MOM who agreed with me! Everyone else called themselves jumping down my throat and tearing me a new one and called the little girl spoiled, bad, bratty, and just plain on needing to sit her behind still!  I mean people were ruthless yall and that further more disturbs me.  So I think that just make me view the world even more evil and cold than I already thought.  People dont' care any more, and that makes me want to just give up on people(yes, I'm in a depressed state right now because these days, it's normal for children to be treated this way).  God helps us all in this crazy world.


----------



## JolieRose24 (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> That cannot Possibly be the same woman she looks to fly on her photos. that can't be her
> 
> Well okay I clean up well too but DAYUM



 I know and the thing is I know a lot of people have been saying it looks like she has a weave but looking through her AND her daughters myspaces it looks like their hair is actully long and healthy so she OBVIOUSLY KNOWSS how to take care of hair, which is worse on her part b/c obviously hurting that poor girl was deliberate!!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

babyhurr4 said:


> OKAy, I don't know what disturbs me more, the people in this video treating this little girl in this video like this or the so called mothers on cafemom. com who all jumped down my throat for giving my opinon on this video.  I mean, right when I posted it on that site, you guys, I was the bad guy! To white and black moms alike! People told me that this was normal, I obviously have no experience with dealing with black hair, I needed to mind my own business, people like me make it hard for mothers to be moms these days(WTF!) and I really need to post real abuse and stop wasting all of their time.  These were some of the nicer things I was told after posting up this video.  I mean, it was like one MOM who agreed with me! Everyone else called themselves jumping down my throat and tearing me a new one and called the little girl spoiled, bad, bratty, and just plain on needing to sit her behind still!  I mean people were ruthless yall and that further more disturbs me.  So I think that just make me view the world even more evil and cold than I already thought.  People dont' care any more, and that makes me want to just give up on people(yes, I'm in a depressed state right now because these days, it's normal for children to be treated this way).  God helps us all in this crazy world.


Let me go on there and have your back. You got a link?


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Let me go on there and have your back. You got a link?


 
thank you! hold and let me see what I can do.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

SHOW ME THE LINK. GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

Xenax, I PMed you.  Check that, use that information to get directly there, because I don't know how to post a link(sorry, not that high tech) but this should do you one better.  just use the info I sent you in the PM box.  I don't mind.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.cafemom.com/group/416/re...th_this_borderline_child_abuse_video_IMO_PIOG

Here is the link


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> http://www.cafemom.com/group/416/re...th_this_borderline_child_abuse_video_IMO_PIOG
> 
> Here is the link


 

Thank you! bEcause I did not know what I was doing, lol.


----------



## pringe (Jul 17, 2009)

ok first of all, u would think in this day and age black ppl would know that its easier to comb our hair when its WET! But more than often i still see parents combing their girls hair dry. WTH???

2ndly, im more appalled by the language she is using. She's straight up cussin at her sayin FU#$#, WTH is wrong with her? She talks about her daughter's nappy hair and i'm looking at her like "Iz u crazy? Have u seen ur own head?" Yes i had to go there because she's thinking she's Pochahontas or something cause her hair looks like a weave to me.

She has some nerve. And how immature is the person filming? Sorry but how hood and how ghetto. Dam shameful mess!


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> http://www.cafemom.com/group/416/re...th_this_borderline_child_abuse_video_IMO_PIOG
> 
> Here is the link





babyhurr4 said:


> Thank you! bEcause I did not know what I was doing, lol.



I only read the first two pages. But babyhurr, it seems like half the ladies were outraged. Do they know that you're also black? Seems like the black ladies were reacting as if a white lady posted, saying things like "if you've never done ethnic hair, then you dont know what it's like..."  The things that surprised me was comments that said "why did she let the childs hair get like that. Get like what?"


What else gets me is that women say that "kids *act* like that when they get their hair combed", "I've seen all kinds of kids *act* this way when getting their hair brushed"... why do people think it's an act? If it hurts, they're doing something wrong. I dont get why people look at curly hair and afro texture hair and think its okay to be rough. That pain is something you should endure because their hair is that way. This is exactly why I do my own hair. People look at it and feel they should be rough. "These tangles really are something, let me pull even harder, who cares about the scalp underneath!"

So I kept reading. This site is really revealing when it comes to white mothers of biracial children. In response to this:
     "Then add in a bunch of people laughing at you, mixed in with ridiciously loud music and    your mother yelling and cussing at you through out the entire episode is too much. " 

one mother of a biracial child posts "I'm sorry if I offend some black people here, but "welcome to a black family".  There is nothing wrong with it.  They were listenting to music, hanging out and the child was being dramatic and they were having fun with it."

I dont understand how someone can join herself with a culture/ethnicity and think so negatively about it.  I wonder about the father of her child... but that is a discussion for another thread


Last comment on this post. Some of these women seem very immature. Do you take parenting advice from them?
Lys


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe (Jul 17, 2009)

Almaz said:


> http://www.cafemom.com/group/416/re...th_this_borderline_child_abuse_video_IMO_PIOG
> 
> Here is the link


 

I am sorry after reading half of what was being said up in there, my fingers were flying across this here keyboard


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> I only read the first two pages. But babyhurr, it seems like half the ladies were outraged. Do they know that you're also black? Seems like the black ladies were reacting as if a white lady posted, saying things like "if you've never done ethnic hair, then you dont know what it's like..." The things that surprised me was comments that said "why did she let the childs hair get like that. Get like what?"
> 
> 
> What else gets me is that women say that "kids *act* like that when they get their hair combed", "I've seen all kinds of kids *act* this way when getting their hair brushed"... why do people think it's an act? If it hurts, they're doing something wrong. I dont get why people look at curly hair and afro texture hair and think its okay to be rough. That pain is something you should endure because their hair is that way. This is exactly why I do my own hair. People look at it and feel they should be rough. "These tangles really are something, let me pull even harder, who cares about the scalp underneath!"
> ...


 

No, I must admit I didn't want to disclose my race because I really wanted them to not bring up race like they always do and get deterred from the subject at hand(thats the norm on this site...everything turns into a darn race war).  I just hate arguing with people cause, well, I'm just not good at it.  I'm pretty meek and shy I guess(notice how I don't post much here). And yes unfortunately, I do get some mothering advice from mom's from this site.  Some of the moms are really great, but I have to admit, the majority of them sign on to cyber bully other moms, start drama, belittle and judge other moms and yes act childish, as well.  I just really wanted to interact and reach out to other moms since I'm so passionate about children.  You guys have no idea how much I love kids and I thought a site like cafemom would have a lot of people on there who would feel the same way, but nope, a lot of them are trouble makers.  But I have some friends on there who makes it worth staying, ya know?  Sorry, I'm a sucker for people and maybe my heart is just a little bit too big at times.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't believe people justify this. My hair is a lot kinkier than that little girls and I've never had my mom, grandma or aunts rip through my hair like that as a child. There is no way I'm going to read those comments at Cafemom, I can only imagine the ignorance.


Anyway, I see that Tiffany (who I think is the child's mom) deleted her myspace as well as Temperance the girl who posted the video. I do think I have some possible last names on these people. I'm going to send it to the authorities. Temperance also deleted her youtube account. But she did not delete her facebook account, she just changed her name on it to an alias. But if anyone has any direct contact with authorities in the region and wants their last name info please pm me.


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe (Jul 17, 2009)

A poster on cafemom seems to believe that this is not her mother, something about hearing the woman say something about the child's parents?

I really don't want to see this vid again, did anybody else hear this?


----------



## loved (Jul 17, 2009)

That little girl had beautiful hair, but she will grow up to hate it. 

I didn't get the point of what the lady was trying to do to the girl's hair. It seemed like she was being cruel on purpose.


----------



## Urban (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok lets forget the hair (despite it causing the child excrutiating pain!! If someone did that to an adult, the person would ask them to stop immediately. If this same adult was held down and had their hair raked/ and pulled out like that, TRUST, they'd be filing a lawsuit with the quickness. And they would win too. Because it's abuse!! So tell me again why it's ok to do to a child??)

But forget that for now since (SMDH) people are still divided about that ... what about the verbal/ mental abuse?? Ask them about that. Calling the child all sorts of names, swearing at her ... when she cries for her daddy " you aint got no daddy", teaching her self hatred "I'm tryna comb these napps out so you can look like somebody" ... what about those things alone?? Some ask those mothers that, I'd really be interested in their response.

And to the white lady who tried to say that this was a typical black family .... can she get any more racist??? LMAO!!! So verbal, mental and physical abuse are OK or the NORM in black households?? I beg to differ...


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

^^^^ She aint never even SEEN a typical black family so whatevs.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2009)

Urban said:


> Ok lets forget the hair (despite it causing the child excrutiating pain!! If someone did that to an adult, the person would ask them to stop immediately. If this same adult was held down and had their hair raked/ and pulled out like that, TRUST, they'd be filing a lawsuit with the quickness. And they would win too. Because it's abuse!! So tell me again why it's ok to do to a child??)
> 
> But forget that for now since (SMDH) people are still divided about that ... what about the verbal/ mental abuse?? Ask them about that. Calling the child all sorts of names, swearing at her ... when she cries for her daddy " you aint got no daddy", teaching her self hatred "I'm tryna comb these napps out so you can look like somebody" ... what about those things alone?? Some ask those mothers that, I'd really be interested in their response.
> 
> And to the white lady who tried to say that this was a typical black family .... can she get any more racist??? LMAO!!! *So verbal, mental and physical abuse are OK or the NORM in black households?? I beg to differ...*



Perhaps not to that _*extent*_, but on the real, I can't differ all that much. *sigh*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 17, 2009)

babyhurr4 said:


> OKAy, I don't know what disturbs me more, the people in this video treating this little girl in this video like this or the so called mothers on cafemom. com who all jumped down my throat for giving my opinon on this video. I mean, right when I posted it on that site, you guys, I was the bad guy! To white and black moms alike! People told me that this was normal, I obviously have no experience with dealing with black hair, I needed to mind my own business, people like me make it hard for mothers to be moms these days(WTF!) and I really need to post real abuse and stop wasting all of their time. These were some of the nicer things I was told after posting up this video. I mean, it was like one MOM who agreed with me! Everyone else called themselves jumping down my throat and tearing me a new one and called the little girl spoiled, bad, bratty, and just plain on needing to sit her behind still! I mean people were ruthless yall and that further more disturbs me. So I think that just make me view the world even more evil and cold than I already thought. People dont' care any more, and that makes me want to just give up on people(yes, I'm in a depressed state right now because these days, it's normal for children to be treated this way). God helps us all in this crazy world.


 
Don't listen to them--they are absolutely crazy. That is not normal especially for any mother. I don't remember my mother combing my hair like that at all. I remember her parting it into sections and then greasing it. Then, sliding a comb through. This woman knows this--this was intentionally done because why would all the children find it to be funny.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jul 17, 2009)

What kills me about these women telling you that you don't know what black hair is like obviously don't know themselves. Next time one of them opens their mouth with that lame mess, tell them to brush their hair in all directions without holding any of it like she did and see if that helps a dam*ed thing. Bunch of idiots. Sorry, I'm sitting here hot at all this ignorance seeping from the very pores of people who should know better.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a range of emotions when reading the related threads, especially the cafemom one.  Why is it so hard to acknowledge the technique, language, and lack of patience demonstrated in this video is abusive?  Just because the little girl has curly/kinky/coiled hair makes this acceptable...because all little black/biracial children go through this during hair time?  If someone is about to cause me pain, I would scream bloody murder too, before they actually did anything.  Why…because I know what is about to happen.   

Why is it even necessary to brush the child's hair at all...oh yea, "so she can look like somebody."  It is hard for me to believe people cannot look past the hair issue, to see the venom in this video.  If this was okay for YT, what else happens to this child?  I doubt the berating and belittling happens only during hair time.  

Next time I see a pic of Zahara Pitt's hair "unkempt," I will applaud.  A child should not have to experience pain to be aesthetically pleasing to other people.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

poor baby


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 17, 2009)

I registered but I don't even want to go up in there now...I might e-attack some of those women.


Peace be still...


----------



## Neith (Jul 17, 2009)

I just went over there.

I don't want to go through it because once you get me started and pissed off enough....    Yeah.  Let me stay off of cafemom.

Completely normal to get your hair ripped out.  I want to know how many of them want to get their hair done the same way.  I will do it for them.  Idiots.

On second thought... no.   I'm going over there.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> I just went over there.
> 
> I don't want to go through it because once you get me started and pissed off enough....    Yeah.  Let me stay off of cafemom.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you say.


I have a lot to let these women know but I think you are going to say what I want to.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

whats the link to cafemom?


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 17, 2009)

Update ladies. Tiffany lady in the video whose myspace was posted has been deleted. That was her then. It's odd the account has been deleted. So has her daughter's.


----------



## AfroKink (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm Afrokink. Here's what I wrote...



             You wrote            on Jul. 17, 2009 at 12:55 PM
             I have afro-textured hair. Hair that is far more kinky-coily than this little girl in the video. That is NO way to treat hair. Black or biracial that kind of rough treatment is painful. If someone was treating me like that, pining me to the ground and raking the brush through my hair I'd being screaming out too. The brush is moving through her hair because she's riping out the tangles as she goes. Did you see the hair she pulled from the brush? What ever she's spraying isn't working. My scalp is sore just from watching it. 
I'm so glad my mother didn't trat me like that. She knew far better how to care for my hair type. I will share for women dealing with children who have hair like the little girls or like mine. 

You have to hold the hair on the shaft so that any tugging is absorbed by your hand, not the scalp.
You need to make sure the hair is moist and damp so it's easier to manage. If a spritz isn't working you need to do it wet with conditioner like someone already mentioned.
You also need to section it.  Part the hair into at least 4 sections and secure the areas you aren't working on. It's so much easier to deal with when working a little bit at a time.  The way she's doing it in the video, already brushed sections are getting tangled with sections that havent been done. This just makes the process endless!
Start form the ends of the hair and work your way up. WIth straight hair you can start from teh scalp and go all the way to the ends. With our kind of hair this doesn't work. All it does it push the tangles down forming a mat or tangles. So start detangling form the bottom and work your way to the scalp.
Do your child hair while she's sleeping. My mom loved to do this.
Take a break. If you're getting frustrated it will make the situation bad for everyon involved.
IF IT HURTS YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING WRONG.
For both videos she's just raking through her hair. At one point she smoothes it into a ponytail brushes the sides back.. you think she's done, but then she starts teasing the back of her hair and then brushes it all over again! WHY? Why would you put your child through this?


http://www.cafemom.com/group/416/re...e_child_abuse_video_IMO_PIOG?next=231#replies


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 17, 2009)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS,cursive][/FONT] 

I caved in and went to that cafemom site to read the comments. Lord help me. Anyway, this comment had me really

 


> "  All I have to say is thank god my son is a boy and I can just shave his head. My son is bi-racial I can't imagine what a pain is hair would be if I let it grow out. This isn't child abuse she wasn't trying to hurt that little girl and I think the little girl was way over reacting. "


 

It just makes me soooo upset. That people think just because you are born with kinky/nappy hair that it is ok to be rough. That it is ok to curse at a 5 year old and to pin her on the floor, because that is just what has to be done. That mother in the original video wasn't even trying to really brush out her hair. She was just sticking the brush whereever in her head and pulling it through. I just don't see how anyone with common sense could look at that and think that is normal.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 17, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> [FONT=Comic Sans MS,cursive][/FONT]
> 
> I caved in and went to that cafemom site to read the comments. Lord help me. Anyway, this comment had me really
> 
> ...




Did you read the one the lady said to cut her hair. I wrote that is why black girls are believed to not be able to have long hair cause the solution is cut it off.


----------



## Neith (Jul 17, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Let us know what you say.
> 
> 
> I have a lot to let these women know but I think you are going to say what I want to.



I went in there and made a rather reserved posting.  I thought about going in there and going nuts, but nah.  My blood pressure...  lol

We'll see...


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

what was  the mommas and daughter name?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> what was  the mommas and daughter name?



Mother was Tiffany, daughter is Lauren or Autumn - I've seen both mentioned.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooh do u have a myspace on the mama?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> Ooh do u have a myspace on the mama?



She had one, but she deleted the account. The link and her old myspace name is somewhere in this thread, though.


----------



## Candycane044 (Jul 17, 2009)

This hurts my heart


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

HAHA i will have to look through this whole thread ima find it i got sum words!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 17, 2009)

According to Tiffany's older sister, the abused girl's name is Autumn.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 17, 2009)

No use closing your accounts on myspace and youtube b/c We are on you!!! They should be ashamed!!! If they honestly thought what they were doing was right they wouldn't be hiding like punks... God I hate these ppl.. truly hate child abusers.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know this may sound rash or extreme, but it did cross my mind yesterday so I'll say it.

2 words: Nancy Grace.

Please don't stone me, it was just a thought. *runs and hides behind wall*


----------



## 2Cute! (Jul 17, 2009)

Some people have absolutely no shame when it comes to putting their behavior on display. 

How this ever made it online is a mystery to me. Poor child....


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG thats a mess.


----------



## ToyToy (Jul 17, 2009)

I could only watch about 5 seconds. I could almost feel that brush on my scalp . My sister couldn't watch it either. And who the f**k filmed this?????


----------



## delray712000 (Jul 17, 2009)

she is trying to comb all of her hair out and then she had the nerve to tease it after she so called brush the kinks out


----------



## guyanesesista (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/video/62779444b5783af3/

I got this message and link from a fellow LHCF'er who is new. She messaged me thru fotki and shall remain nameless and may reveal herself later if she chooses.

This is the message:
*"My sistah I was trying to contact you on LongHairCare forums but it says I dont have sufficient privileges - new account.

Anyhow I heard about you and your efforts to help the little girl who was being abused in the vid that was posted on YouTube.

You'd be surprised how quickly news spreads on the internet.

I hope that your time and efforts as well as all of those who care about that little one will not be in vain.

I'm sure there are quite a few copies of the vids popping up on various sites, but I came across a link to a vid on ZShare that shows not only the vids, but the whole YouTube page showing the older sister's username, her other vids, as well as the comments from those who viewed it.

Here is the link: http://www.zshare.net/video/62779444b5783af3/

Me and my friends are saying a prayer in our heart and hope that everything will work out."*

Thankyou for the message.


----------



## delray712000 (Jul 17, 2009)

she is trying to comb all of her hair out and then she had the nerve to tease it after she so called brush the kinks out


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems all posting it to cafemom served to do was illuminate the fact that White folks do the same thing to their children's hair.

ETA: Wow @ those comment. Really, I have 4b textured hair, and I don't remember my hair getting brushed being as bad as all these people say it was. Then again, my grandmother kept my hair in braids too. Just do that if you don't have time for detangling.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

wanna send it to nancy grace :/


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.cafemom.com/group/3986/r...hild_abuse_if_you_ask_me_PIOG?next=51#replies

check out this discussion on cafemom in another forum under the racial discussions group.  All the black moms really believe that this is just normal and the white moms are agreeing.  ONe lady even goes far to say that the mother should have trained her early at the age of two and should have put something on that little girl's butt! Cafemom mothers seem to think that this is okay and I am sooo shocked by the majority opinion there.


----------



## TayMac (Jul 17, 2009)

My grandma did my hair alot as a child but I don't remember her being THAT rough on my head at even though she would pop me with that comb if I didn't sit still. She just old school like that. 

I don't do my daughter's hair like that and it is THICK and very coarse grade of hair. I don't want her to have bad memories of having her hair styled and hate her natural hair. That is not normal.

 She wasn't doing anything to the girl's hair..it's like she was just ripping thru it to be mean and she even had this cold mean look on her face for the lil bit I watched. Sad. Ignorant.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> wanna send it to nancy grace :/


 

Send it!!!!!!!  While your at it send it to CNN also.


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is nothing normal about that video. I have type 4 hair and my mother brushed my hair everytime she combed it and my experience was never like that video. As a matter of fact having my hair combed was a pleasant experience and there were no tears or screaming or cussing. And I had just as much if not more hair than that child. 

Any mother who claims this is normal has no idea how to properly care for and comb her daughter's hair. 

I can't understand why a mother would continue brushing the hair with the child screaming like that. 

And what was she trying to do to the child's hair anyway? She never parted the hair or tried to get it into a ponytail or some kind of hairstyle. She was just randomly ripping thru the child's hair with the brush. 

It seemed like she was trying to be mean to the child because she wasn't accomplishing anything other than making the child's hair even more tangled.


----------



## winnettag (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to go over to cafe mom and post too.
Those are some of the most ignorant ladies I have ever seen and I feel sorry for their kids.  
None of them even seem to notice that the kids hair isn't even getting done or that the mother is cursing at her, hitting her and yanking out clumps of hair with that brush.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is ABSOULUTELY HORRIBLE!!!.. The child maybe overreacting (but i don't think so), but even so, the mom's manner and language is totally abuse. EVEN GROWN WOMAN WOULDN'T EXCEPT THIS so why should this child? Because she's 4-5? She has less rights to receive gentle care?

And whats worse is those cafemoms, especially the black ones. One in particular.. Whenever someone comments on how wrong this is , she asks "ARE YOU BLACK? DO YOU KNOW HOW TO TAKE CARE OF BLACK HAIR?" and then a black african chimes and and basically says yes I do and I never did or would have done that and black Cafemom goes "Well just because your African doesn't mean you know how OTHER black peoples hair are managed and taken care of!" 

WHAT!!! DID YOU FINISH H.S CafeMom??? Do you understand that you yourself are a contradiction? You blast someone for not being black and commenting that its abuse, then blast the black people that say its not normal by saying that they don't know all black hair and how its managed?!!

I really think these ladies (ladies used loosely) do this with their own kids if not worse and see themselves when watching this vid. So if they call it abuse, then they call themselves CHILD ABUSERS (which if they do this then they are child abusers) and they don't want to accept it.

THIS IS CHILD ABUSE!!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just got a number from the FBI in Michigan for the Internet Crime Complaint Center. The number is 1(800) 251-7581 and there website is http://www.ic3.gov. The operator for the FBI said that the website is 24/7 so send any evidence/information of web accounts, for example, the older daughters YouTube account, because they will act on it immediately. Also, even though these criminals closed their accounts they can still trace their information.


----------



## applebananas (Jul 18, 2009)

...................


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's some still captures of the results of "NON ABUSE".

1st pic - Below "mom's" pinky is a bald patch at the nape.

2nd and 3rd CLEARLY show that this kid's hairline has been torn apart.



















People are so %$^@ stupid to believe that this hasn't been happening for quite a while and to be in such denial that this child is being subjected to abusive behavior.

I'm sorry, that this isn't a form of abuse - I can not believe that.

Pfft.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 18, 2009)

^^^^Somebody needs to post that for all the nay sayers at that Mm board.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is so sad did anybody send it to nancy or Cnn?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2009)

I just looked and the child has a big mark (red patch) in picture number one behind her ear. What is going on? When a child says that I hate you---there probably is some sort of abuse in that situation.


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I just looked and the child has a big mark (red patch) in picture number one behind her ear. What is going on? When a child says that I hate you---there probably is some sort of abuse in that situation.



That big red mark I think is a digital mark from pausing the video.  But - where the red mark is located is balded and it's normally where you'd think hair SHOULD be growing.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 18, 2009)

The thing that kills me is the people saying Girl I would have been Stumping her or My Mama did this. And on Cafemon you see what some not all but SOME of white mothers of bi-racial children co-signing to this mess saying Well that is the way it is. Can you believe this. And the other woman that wrote WELCOME to a BLACK FAMILY.?????? WTF. Again I see these women and how they write about their children. Its very eye opening

These women will NEVER make Mensa. Or even Mensa for dummies.
Some of these women should NOT be procreating.
SOME of the (I SAID SOME) white women that are married to Black men on Cafemom are the Seemingly stereotypical (by their writings) are Poor white trashy women(White man's rejects) that married Rooty Poot Black men (Black Women's rejects) and have co-signed to everything NEGATIVE that goes one with SOME Black people because this is all they know and this is all they will ever know. And if you showed them something different they won't believe and think that this is an exception and NOT the norm. Or have the nerve to call the black family that does NOT do this to their children as being Bougie.

And these are some of the SAME stupid chicks that you come across in life stating that they know EVERYTHING about Black Culture and people because they are MARRIED to one and so therefore they have all the inns on Black Folks. Cause they with Ke-LOLO 

These are the same women who feel that this behaviour is okay with their children also

The cycle continues. 

Yep I said it.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

Exactly. That annoys me. What really gets me is the ones that thing they know everything just because they slept with a Black man they know everything about Black people. Like Black knowledge can be transmitted sexually.



Almaz said:


> The thing that kills me is the people saying Girl I would have been Stumping her or My Mama did this. And on Cafemon you see what some not all but SOME of white mothers of bi-racial children co-signing to this mess saying Well that is the way it is. Can you believe this. And the other woman that wrote WELCOME to a BLACK FAMILY.?????? WTF. Again I see these women and how they write about their children. Its very eye opening
> 
> These women will NEVER make Mensa. Or even Mensa for dummies.
> Some of these women should NOT be procreating.
> ...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 18, 2009)

I can hardly comment.  I didn't watch the video.  I would be too sickened and my blood pressure would be off the chart. The pics above and the description were enough.  I know the type of whites (as described by Almaz) would be LOVING this video as proof of their 'superiority'.  I am so sad for this child and anyone that has had to go thru this.  I CAN'T WAIT for the day that this behavior is regarded as the *outlandish abuse *that it really is instead of the so called norm for a black family. Deliberately stupid people make me sick.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2009)

Almaz said:


> The thing that kills me is the people saying Girl I would have been Stumping her or My Mama did this. And on Cafemon you see what some not all but SOME of white mothers of bi-racial children co-signing to this mess saying Well that is the way it is. Can you believe this. And the other woman that wrote WELCOME to a BLACK FAMILY.?????? WTF. Again I see these women and how they write about their children. Its very eye opening
> 
> These women will NEVER make Mensa. Or even Mensa for dummies.
> Some of these women should NOT be procreating.
> ...


 
You are right and then, they have the nerve to say verbally offensive things and wonder why it is a problem when checked. Out of control.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2009)

Reyna21 said:


> I can hardly comment. I didn't watch the video. I would be too sickened and my blood pressure would be off the chart. The pics above and the description were enough. I know the type of whites (as described by Almaz) would be LOVING this video as proof of their 'superiority'. I am so sad for this child and anyone that has had to go thru this. I CAN'T WAIT for the day that this behavior is regarded as the *outlandish abuse *that it really is instead of the so called norm for a black family. Deliberately stupid people make me sick.


 
I wonder if this would have been the norm if it was a white child with really curly and tangly hair.  Would have it be considered absurb or you know that's what happens when you have adversely curly/wavy hair--it just gets tangly.


----------



## JollyGal (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about this ever since I saw the video...

It's so shocking. 

My heart cries for that poor child


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jul 18, 2009)

Unfreaking believable!!!! Im reporting this ish. Poor little girl!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 18, 2009)

Ugh! UGH! UGGGGGGGH! 

I couldn't get through 2 minutes of it. The woman seems to be so abusive I'm wondering if that's even her chld. Just in the way she's brushing her hair is unthinkable. The woman seems totally clueless as to how to brush the child's hair. My heart goes out to that little girl because she's helpless and can't do anything about it. And so much swearing toward the child.

And who is behind the camera? To add to the humiliation she's being video taped.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 18, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Exactly. That annoys me. What really gets me is the ones that thing they know everything just because they slept with a Black man they know everything about Black people.* Like Black knowledge can be transmitted sexually.*



 That irritates me too!


----------



## PrincessKia (Jul 18, 2009)

This video just disgusts me. You know how many times that lady ran that brush through that child's hair just to put it in a ponytail?! 

Gosh. You guys she did this on purpose! At one time she was on top of this little girl on the floor running that brush through her hair and grinning. 

This was intentional abuse to this child... how can that even be debated?!

All I want to do is curse at this point. Which won't do that little girl's or any of the other little kids who were told "I don't know what you laughing for you are next" any good.

Has this been reported, what's the status, where can it be reported?


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 18, 2009)

I couldn't watch it all...her screams.  My heart breaks for this little girl.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 18, 2009)

Hypothetically IF this happened to a white child with curly hair and I have a neighbour whose children all have that wiry red hair. If they were on Youtube screaming like that Oh GOOD Lord above she would have been on CNN,ABC,NBC CBS, BBC, Telemundo. Night line Date line and every other news programme. When a woman in Indiana was caught spanking her kid in the parking lot of the mall cause she was acting up. They were talking JAIL time for her. For REAL.

But again this is a lil black girl so that is okay
Go figure






Nice Lady said:


> I wonder if this would have been the norm if it was a white child with really curly and tangly hair. Would have it be considered absurb or you know that's what happens when you have adversely curly/wavy hair--it just gets tangly.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 18, 2009)

I have read some of the posts here, I hope something happens to the woman.  I am super sensitive to these things so I cant get myself to watch the film.


----------



## remilaku (Jul 19, 2009)

I tried to put this up on nappurality and they took it down! I was so mad. It was about hair and it was on a hair site. I told people, go home now and tell your child, they have beautiful hair. I told my two daughters they have beautiful hair. I want them to know that. Nothing is wrong with having natural hair!!!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 19, 2009)

I am soooo late to this thread. I cant find the vid anywhere...its been removed everywhere it seems.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think I HAVE EVER been so horrified!!!!!!


----------



## vpoetic (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh my my goodness. First of all I can't not believe that this on youtube. Secondly that woman should be lashed for doing that a child. I just can't believe that, that woman is allowed to physically abuse that poor child. I want to bet her ***. There is no borderline that is child abuse.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 19, 2009)

After lurking this post made me join LHCF. I was so outraged and everyone I showed the videos to was appalled that I don't know anyone who watched the whole series. We all reported using the links provided in this thread. I must say that what truly made me join was the galvanization of people to protect and help an unknown little girl, it was just beautiful to me and made me believe that this was a community I wanted to belong to.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Jul 19, 2009)

(((HUGS)))



XenaX said:


> Pots?????
> 
> I remember once my mother did abuse me when I was 8 with a strait up beat down, not a regular spanking.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 19, 2009)

That poor baby.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any updates as to what legal actions have been taken so far? Is this child really her daugther?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 19, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Does anyone have any updates as to what legal actions have been taken so far? Is this child really her daugther?


 

I want to know this too. I did watch the whole 'series' even though it was hard. I just couldn't believe how she was doing this child. How she was just raking the brush through her head and the fool that was videotaping it kept laughing. This had to be a house because if it was an apartment, she would have been reported for all the screams. Yes I do believe that is her child and that she is jealous of her. As a Human and Family Services major, I have heard/seen so many mothers/family with extreme hate for another person and a lot of it is based off of jealousy. My best friend experiences it with her father, and my own grandmother experienced it with her mother. So it is believeable. Sad, but believeable.....


----------



## Allandra (Jul 19, 2009)

This is just horrible.


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 19, 2009)

brooklyngal73 said:


> (((HUGS)))




I am sorry this happened to you...and many others have this same story but don't want to out their parents.  Fir the record my parents never abused me, but I know parents who did this kind of mess to their children.

Personally, I do not think the woman in this pic is the parent.  I pray not.  Someone knows her, and she will be caught.

The internet makes the world too small now.

Someone will anonymously tell on her evil behind.  This is just too wrong to stay silent for forever...that baby was fighting with everything she knew...

I hate this kind of thing.  What makes it more sad is the person videoing was no better!!!  Did you hear her comments??!?!

I am praying for this person to be found out.  God don't like ugly...especially ugly done on Youtube..

cj


----------



## Magus484 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Exactly. That annoys me. What really gets me is the ones that thing they know everything just because they slept with a Black man they know everything about Black people. *Like Black knowledge can be transmitted sexually.*




 This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jul 21, 2009)

I just sent a link to CNN News and the the detroit child abuse agency. Netsmartz.org is another agency run by nat'l center for missing and exploited children. Instead of saying how horrible it is, I wanted to DO something about. Even if I'm all the way in Italy. Everyday that child is in the home, is a good amount of her innocence is beatin out of her. Ya know she goes throught this every week, hair week, but that ***** holding the camera had the audacity to film and laugh!!! 

I understand ppl are pissed that this was on Youtube but I'm not. This is proof of what was going on in that house. I'm sure the neighbors knew that child was getting abused but no proof not police report. NOW there is proof!! Just because YOUTUBE takes down the video so WE don't have to see it, that little girl is and always have to deal with that ***** *** mother everyday. Not all women should have the ability to bring a innocent child in this world.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jul 21, 2009)

I emailed CNN, Inside Edition, Nancy Grace and all other contacts everyone listed.


----------



## Juliagizzle (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness that was horrible. That poor baby. It was so unnecessary, it was strictly to hurt the child.


----------



## nissi (Jul 21, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> The child's hair wouldn't have been that knotty in the first place if she was taking care of it like she should have.



ITA! My point exactly!


----------



## *KP* (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone who contacted news stations heard anything back?


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Jul 22, 2009)

I got sick to my stomach watching this.. This is why we have so many self esteem issues centered around our hair.. I want this woman to be put on blast and the idiot who is laughing as she records it..This is straight up mental and physical child abuse and this chick should go to jail,


----------



## isabella09 (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely disgusted by this ….. and the language, goodness! I’ve never heard such profanity and for it to be directed at a child…. I’m shocked.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 22, 2009)

*KP* said:


> Has anyone who contacted news stations heard anything back?



Curious to know the same.


----------



## Urban (Jul 22, 2009)

^^^ ditto.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jul 22, 2009)

*KP* said:


> Has anyone who contacted news stations heard anything back?


 
I'm still waiting on some kind of response. It's been 3 days now.   SOME media centers only care if it boost up there ratings. I called Nat'l  Center for Exploited Children but she said there was nothing they can do. If no address is present Child Services won't go out there to investigate. 

I think if everyone starts emailing, calling, especially anyone who lives in Detriot, local authorities, agencies, media, we can make a change for that little girl. All I can think of right now that little girl is getting abuse while my son is getting all the love from me. It just brings tears to my eyes.....


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 22, 2009)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> OMG! I'm shaking and crying at the same time I'm so pissed off! I left 2 comments and flagged their a$$. I'm a teacher and I consider children to be the most amazing gifts. That is shameful!
> 
> CG


 
This is so disturbing to read, that I won't bother my nerves by watching the videos. 

I pray that this child can find a loving foster home very soon! And the mother ends up in jail. 

Message to mother: If you don't want kids; don't have them. If you do have: LOVE THEM! NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't watch with sound, just seeing her tugging on that babies head was enough


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 22, 2009)

*KP* said:


> Has anyone who contacted news stations heard anything back?


 

I haven't heard anything back at all and I emailed several days ago.

My next email won't be so nice.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jul 23, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I haven't heard anything back at all and I emailed several days ago.
> 
> My next email won't be so nice.


 

It's almost as if none of these agencies care..or at least about a african american child.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNJunmGw9OA

Here's part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttrKo8bGZ9c

She makes some very valid points. (Warning, she shows the video as well...)


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 23, 2009)

BTW, I found the video and just in case it gets shut down again, I will download it off the internet and re upload it.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 26, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Siditty (Aug 4, 2009)

I understand why all those women at cafemom thought this was normal. Cafemom looks like teen pregnancy central.  Everyone is like 16 and pregnant!! At 16 I didn't have the insight I have now at 33, and I didn't have common sense.  These women don't appear to either.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 4, 2009)

I fianlly saw he video..someone posted in on facebook..just really saddend me...and what made it worse is they put a video out for all too see just how ignorant those people are..just sad..


----------



## kinkycotton (Aug 5, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNJunmGw9OA
> 
> Here's part 2:
> 
> ...


 
I'm subscribed to her on Youtube and love it. She always speaks the truth. And she has good hair vids as well. 
Damn shame, I still haven't gotten any response from the any child serivces, ect.


----------

